# New series of The Apprentice starting now on BBC2



## trashpony (Feb 22, 2006)

I loved the last series


----------



## zed66 (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking good so far..."Business is not about coming here and pissing my money up the wall...."


----------



## trashpony (Feb 22, 2006)

They're all so obnoxious - it's fab


----------



## zed66 (Feb 22, 2006)

I've spotted the Tim Nice But Dim one already


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh Alan


[dons on Alan sweatshirt]


----------



## Epico (Feb 22, 2006)

That Sayed guys a moron. 
And that older woman with curly hair seems very 'emotional'. 
It's great viewing.


----------



## warszawa (Feb 22, 2006)

Great viewing but I just don't like any idea that wankers hell-bent on making as much money as humanly possible are somehow admirable.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 22, 2006)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Great viewing but I just don't like any idea that wankers hell-bent on making as much money as humanly possible are somehow admirable.



They're not. But that's what so great about it - watching their huge egos gradually get squashed week after week.


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 22, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> They're not. But that's what so great about it - watching their huge egos gradually get squashed week after week.


Exactly


----------



## foo (Feb 23, 2006)

that world is so alien to me - yet i love this show.  

does anyone think alan sugar's a bit of horn bucket? 

or is that just me....


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 23, 2006)

An extra half hour of "analysis" with Syra and Tim on BBC3 afterwards as well


----------



## souljacker (Feb 23, 2006)

Fucking hilarious start to the new series. That curly haired woman that looks like Sally Gunnel is fucking hilarious! I can't imagine how she'd react if she actually won the show. She'd fucking explode!

It's pure quality television in my view. Well done BBC2!


----------



## J77 (Feb 23, 2006)

Who's the complete nob-jockey?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Fucking hilarious start to the new series. That curly haired woman that looks like Sally Gunnel is fucking hilarious!


She is well scary. But - as ever - the joy of watching swivel-action, besuited greedy fuckers make an absolute arse of themselves remains a delight!


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 23, 2006)

They're such nasty arrogant people!  I wanted to put them in a sack and drown them.  Nice to see Ridley Road market in there


----------



## pianistenvy (Feb 23, 2006)

Syed - what an obnoxious tit, won't let anyone talk and keeps butting in with arse-licking comments. Addictive viewing! My evenings are filling up with crap TV which is NOT a good thing.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 23, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> that world is so alien to me - yet i love this show.
> 
> does anyone think alan sugar's a bit of horn bucket?
> 
> or is that just me....



I think you'll find you're not alone here


----------



## MBV (Feb 23, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> That Sayed guys a moron.
> And that older woman with curly hair seems very 'emotional'.
> It's great viewing.



She is pissing me off already, I want to see Alan take her down a peg or two asap,=.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 23, 2006)

dfm said:
			
		

> She is pissing me off already, I want to see Alan take her down a peg or two asap,=.



She's going to wither - you can tell already. The mouthiest ones are always the most entertaining


----------



## foo (Feb 23, 2006)

dfm said:
			
		

> She is pissing me off already, I want to see Alan take her down a peg or two asap,=.



and that syed guy.

after 5 minutes of watching them, i wanted to slap him and tell him he really isn't all that - how annoying is he!


----------



## pianistenvy (Feb 23, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> She's going to wither - you can tell already. The mouthiest ones are always the most entertaining



she's mentally unhinged. she was screeching like a lunatic, then in tears the next minute. totally inappropriate behaviour for the boardroom i reckon! i predict a mental breakdown on TV.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 23, 2006)

I just so wish they had called themselves the A-Team  

"I ain't going to no fruit market fule!!"


----------



## Spion (Feb 23, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I think you'll find you're not alone here



blimey, that's just fucking weird


----------



## jodal (Feb 23, 2006)

I watched both the English and the American version of The Apprentice. It pains me to say that the Americans have got this one right where as the English version leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Spion (Feb 23, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> I watched both the English and the American version of The Apprentice. It pains me to say that the Americans have got this one right where as the English version leaves a lot to be desired.



really? why? explain yerself


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> and that syed guy.
> 
> after 5 minutes of watching them, i wanted to slap him and tell him he really isn't all that - how annoying is he!



I loved the way Big Al says to him "And you, I've got your card marked".

Classic Sugar.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 23, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I loved the way Big Al says to him "And you, I've got your card marked".
> 
> Classic Sugar.



I wish Alan would call me into the board room and give me a stern talking to  


another thing I love about the programme is the lascivious aerial camera shots of London


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I wish Alan would call me into the board room and give me a stern talking to
> 
> 
> another thing I love about the programme is the lascivious aerial camera shots of London



Great innit?


----------



## pianistenvy (Feb 23, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I wish Alan would call me into the board room and give me a stern talking to



what about the Alan's left-hand man, as such? i'd rather have a stern talking-to from him.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> I watched both the English and the American version of The Apprentice. It pains me to say that the Americans have got this one right where as the English version leaves a lot to be desired.



Er, I dunno; there's a lot of continuity editing going on in the American version, which leads me to believe that there is a conscious effort to create some form of narrative. Unfortunately this means that some scenes are actually set up purely for the sake of it and are then stitched into the rest of the text.

I prefer the British version because it is more down at heels and it has Big Al Sugar...I'm not a fan of Trump. I find his wig is a distraction from the rest of the programme.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 23, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Fucking hilarious start to the new series. That curly haired woman that looks like Sally Gunnel is fucking hilarious! I can't imagine how she'd react if she actually won the show. She'd fucking explode!
> 
> It's pure quality television in my view. Well done BBC2!



 She's a nutter ! The previews show Sugar calling someone a nutter it must be her !!


----------



## pianistenvy (Feb 23, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I prefer the British version because it is more down at heels and it has Big Al Sugar...I'm not a fan of Trump. I find his wig is a distraction from the rest of the programme.



But don't you think Trump has the most impressive combover known to man? It's gravity-defying!


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2006)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> But don't you think Trump has the most impressive combover known to man? It's gravity-defying!



I'm surprised he hasn't got a family of birds living in it...it looks like a nest!


----------



## Skim (Feb 23, 2006)

Loved it – I'm hooked again   

Syed and Jo (Sally Gunnell) are my favourite hate figures. By the time she started blubbing in the boardroom I was shouting "pull yourself together, you stupid cow!" 

I was very disappointed in the girly behaviour of most of the women's team ("hey, let's call ourselves Saffron!"), although the blokes weren't much better.

Next week can't come quickly enough...


----------



## hatz (Feb 23, 2006)

Damn damn damn, I missed it last night... I watched it religiously last season (turning down offers to go out so that I could stay home and watch it, sad I know). But I don't get home til 10 on a wednesday. Does anyone know when it's repeated (on terrestial- I don't have freeview any more, boo hoo!!)? I need my fix.

I've been checking up on the BBC website- Syed does indeed look like a cock. Why do the women always come accross as being lame? Last year there were some real crack pots, and this year seems the same. Bring back Saira!!


----------



## hatz (Feb 23, 2006)

OH MY GOD!! Look what I just found on the BBC website:

"After his stint on the small screen, Paul is hoping to transfer his talents to the silver screen. Fully equipped with his own manager and agent, he is grooming himself for a career in the movies. He sold his property portfolio for over £4m and is spending some of that cash on acting and elocution lessons."

Disturbing. And coming soon to a cinema near you.


----------



## foo (Feb 23, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I was very disappointed in the girly behaviour of most of the women's team ("hey, let's call ourselves Saffron!")



yeh, me too.

i was pleasantly surprised to see Sugar telling them off for using their girlie    wiles on those market traders. good for him!


----------



## Skim (Feb 23, 2006)

I mean, when the women were running around the market holding a melon in each hand, it was looking pretty ridiculous. The men didn't resort to dangling bananas from their crotches, did they?

Paul becoming an actor... noooooooo!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2006)

First time I've seen the show and it was ace, I wanted to punch pretty much every person on the screen


----------



## aurora green (Feb 23, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> ...another thing I love about the programme is the lascivious aerial camera shots of London



I agree, absolutely breathtaking shots of London. Makes me proud to be a Londoner.  

And also agree with Penni and foo about Alan Sugar, there's definately something about him...


----------



## Skim (Feb 23, 2006)

I just don't get the horn for Sugar... can't understand what you all see in him    

Maybe it's the thought of getting a blunt-talking dressing-down from him at his plush Brentwood HQ. 

"Ooh, I love your home computer range, Sir Alan."

"I don't like bullshitters. Bend over and shut it!"

I mean, is it the beard? The power? The rasping Hackney tones?


----------



## Philbc03 (Feb 23, 2006)

Keep your eye on Ruth. I think she's evil enough to do the business.


----------



## Skim (Feb 23, 2006)

I liked Ruth, she wasn't as girly as the others and was more down-to-earth.

Think young Paul might be one of watch as well, although he's already confessed he's not great with numbers – last thing you want a managing director to say, really.


----------



## aurora green (Feb 23, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I just don't get the horn for Sugar... can't understand what you all see in him
> 
> Maybe it's the thought of getting a blunt-talking dressing-down from him at his plush Brentwood HQ.
> 
> ...




I think it might be 'cos I wish he was the dad I never had, or something equally a bit twisted...


----------



## pianistenvy (Feb 23, 2006)

Philbc03 said:
			
		

> Keep your eye on Ruth. I think she's evil enough to do the business.



ruth badger.... i love her for the name alone


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2006)

who got the sack?
had to go out at about 5 to 10   

my money is on Karen to do well for the mo


----------



## foo (Feb 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> who got the sack?
> had to go out at about 5 to 10



the posh ex army one.


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> who got the sack?
> had to go out at about 5 to 10
> 
> my money is on Karen to do well for the mo



bloke that led the blokes team - ben - got stiched up big style

A-team man was fucking hilarious
that stupid hysterical HR bint is/was a cretin.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 23, 2006)

If I was fired, I'd like to think I'd say something along the lines of; "Well I don't care, because my fee for this show would have gone... to Great Ormond Street. So fuck you. And can I have a Spurs season ticket? No wait, I got that the wrong way around - can I have a season ticket? No? Then fuck you."

My flatmate and I laughed imagining the continuity guy stating the show; "Fourteen cunts. One job." etc. They were mostly cunts, weren't they?


----------



## Epico (Feb 23, 2006)

He seemed pleasent enought actually - but a bit dull - so I'm glad he went.


----------



## hatz (Feb 23, 2006)

I really don't understand the Alan Sugar fetish some people have got going on.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't either.. the adverts are enough to stop me ever wanting to watch this programme.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I don't either.. the adverts are enough to stop me ever wanting to watch this programme.



What adverts? It's on BBC2 - innit?


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2006)

only saw the last fifteen minutes.

absolutely fucking weird, and makes me so glad I don't work in that environment.  horrible bunch of people.

I'm not sure whether I can watch the next one, it makes me too angry.


----------



## E.J. (Feb 23, 2006)

Damnn and double drat!

The apprentice imvho is one of the very few programmes in the already saturated "reality TV" genre that i would like to watch! I mostly missed the first series, although Saira ,you'd got to love her for her spirit, fiestyness & take no-bullshit from anyone attitude. Not forgetting of course the series 1 winner Tim, they were the two people who i've liked.

Agreed with some of the others about Alan Sugar - i can't quite see the fetish of this fella. Although i do like those immortal words that he says to the wannabe money chasin, get rich chancers - "YOU'RE FIRED"!   

Does anyone know if there's any repeats of series 2 of the apprentice?


----------



## zed66 (Feb 23, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> absolutely fucking weird, and makes me so glad I don't work in that environment.  horrible bunch of people.
> 
> I'm not sure whether I can watch the next one, it makes me too angry.


If you didn't think they were a first class bunch of tosspots I would be seriously worried for you  

The joy for me is watching the four faced, mealy mouthed backstabbing no-marks torture themselves.The contestant's total absence of self awareness makes it all the funnier. Watching somebody as utterly loathsome a creep as Sayed come to a bitter end on national TV is enough to keep me hooked.


----------



## hatz (Feb 23, 2006)

Aha!! It's repeated on tuesday evening at 7pm. It clashes with Eastenders which might mean I'll have to fight my housemates for the tv, but well worth it I think.

I don't know whether it will live up to the high standard of last year though... that fight between Saira and Paul... absolute gold.

How do they choose the contestants? Surely these can't be the cream of the crop- I mean, surely Raj (from last season) was there for a joke- he was rubbish!! Maybe they send in video auditions, a la Big Brother?


----------



## zed66 (Feb 23, 2006)

hatz said:
			
		

> How do they choose the contestants? Surely these can't be the cream of the crop- I mean, surely Raj (from last season) was there for a joke- he was rubbish!! Maybe they send in video auditions, a la Big Brother?



I think a proportion of the contestants are there because they have genuine potential and are emotionally stable personality types, but I think it's fairly safe to guess some are in there for comedy value. Hyperactive PR woman, obviously an also ran , but highly entertaining in the meantime, Sayed, a classic pantomine villain, head rammed so far up his own arse that daylight is a distant memory.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2006)

apparently you can watch the whole episode here 

and they've also got the pitches/initial stages of the contestants


----------



## Jayshat (Feb 28, 2006)

Tried to avoid watching the arrogant bunch of twats and got drawn in again...
series 2 here we go!

What a bunch of moronic arses...the women are a DISGRACE....have they heard of good business practice? It's not suggesting sexual favours through flirting, cleavage and "I've got a lovely pair of melons" selling strategies, stupid bitches, make me ashamed to be female...So they won...who's gonna respect em. 

Roll on the boys to win!

ps: Who is the stupid redhead who gets squeaking...shoot her now!


----------



## jodal (Mar 1, 2006)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Who is the stupid redhead who gets squeaking...shoot her now!


 I hate her. How annoying was she!? There didn't seem to be one shot of her where she wasnt dancing, shreiking and generally making a complete cock of her self. The one thing I will say though is that she was the only one who stood up for "good business practice" when all the girls where offering sexual favours in exchange for rotten fruit.


----------



## Jayshat (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah but she gave into it and squealed with tears when Alan saw through their dodgy practices.

Bleedin nightmare, apparently she cries like a baby tonight...again. 


OUT!!!!


----------



## zed66 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just about to start.

Bottle of vino-check.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent, mad woman has kicked off already.   Hope she doesn't get fired coz she's great telly.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 1, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Hope she doesn't get fired coz she's great telly.



<cynic> she won't  </cynic>


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 1, 2006)

She doesn't like kittens.  She better not darken U75's door.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 1, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> She doesn't like kittens.  She better not darken U75's door.



Well, she can fuck _right _ off then. 

Are the boys a bunch of useless tossers or is that just me?


----------



## madamv (Mar 1, 2006)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> what about the Alan's left-hand man, as such? i'd rather have a stern talking-to from him.



Me too.  He has a twinkle in his eye for sure.

Sky+ the episode tonight and will watch tomorrow.  Cant wait for knobhead to dig himself into another hole.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 1, 2006)

the boys only won cos that "calendar company" bloke had such low-rent tastes... rather like alan sugar...  

"innovative, like dressing up babies" - purlease!


----------



## Epico (Mar 1, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Are the boys a bunch of useless tossers or is that just me?



Yes. As are the girls.

They're all so highly strung this year too - 3 people crying in one episode. Whoever Sugar hires - they'll be a basketcase.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 2, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> the boys only won cos that "calendar company" bloke had such low-rent tastes... rather like alan sugar...
> 
> "innovative, like dressing up babies" - purlease!


I'd bet more women then men would go out and buy _either _ of the calendars.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought the girl leading the pitch was awlful.  Arrogant and rude to potential customers.  'Can you wait till I've finished before you ask questions?'....'I've finished now you can ask questions'      She really made me laugh in a cringing way and I know she was nervous but surely after the first pitch why didn't she ask for help from her team?


----------



## Philbc03 (Mar 2, 2006)

Last night's episode was hilarious. It's just brilliant how Sayed cannot express himself without resorting to cringeworthy management-speak. Priceless


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 2, 2006)

Nargis is on BBC 1 breakfast news now

She was rude, very nervous but also I think very narcisssistic, she had no idea of how awful she was which was very worrying

It's one thing to come across as agressive due to extreme nervousness and then, on reflection to think "oh god did I say that?", but to fight your corner afterwards as though your presentation was good doesn't look very promising IMO


----------



## aqua (Mar 2, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I thought the girl leading the pitch was awlful.  Arrogant and rude to potential customers.  'Can you wait till I've finished before you ask questions?'....'I've finished now you can ask questions'      She really made me laugh in a cringing way and I know she was nervous but surely after the first pitch why didn't she ask for help from her team?



i couldn't watch her first pitch it was so cringe-worthy  I could have done a better job!!!

and the boys calendar looked fucking awful


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2006)

100% car crash TV.
But soooo watchable!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2006)

i watched it for the first time last night after having been very sceptical about it before as i didnt think i'd like alan sugar but he was actually ok. it was the other characters that were so utterly vile and unlikeable you kind of wanted them to be fired. the team leader for the women yesterday was fecking awful.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 2, 2006)

Another cracker! 

It was so tight between the two teams, I really had no idea who would lose - they were both so feckin awful. 

the girls' pitch was toe-curling. the introduction about the cats was fabulous though


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm also hooked on this although I never saw last series. 

Any early guesses at who might win?


----------



## Belushi (Mar 2, 2006)

Those were two of the worst calendars ever! at least the one with the babies had some connection with Great Ormond Street.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 2, 2006)

Bit too early to say but I do like Paul, who seems the most down-to-earth. 

think Syed and Jo will stay in there for a while to keep the ratings up but I can't see Sugar giving them jobs.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 2, 2006)

Cracks me up how they keep going on about how hard the tasks are and how much pressure they're under and all bursting into tears  

What have they had to do so far? Sell a bit of fruit in the market and put twelve photos together, bunch of useless twunts.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2006)

Artie Fufkin said:
			
		

> the girls' pitch was toe-curling. the introduction about the cats was fabulous though



didnt it go something along the lines of "6 million people in england own cats and most of them live in london!"   very funny.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> didnt it go something along the lines of "6 million people in england own cats and most of them live in london!"


The uttterly baffled looks on the people they were presenting to were priceless when that pointless fact was wheeled out.


----------



## pootle (Mar 2, 2006)

I loved the way she told all the girls that they weren't to butt in and she was going to present the calender all by herself, because she was the team leader, and she wanted to look professional 

And then proceeded to not even be able the easiest questions such as "how much will the calender cost"

Ha! Ha! as Nelson would say!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 2, 2006)

Where did they select all those contestants from? Fantastically awful and yet spectacularly incompetent/unthinking as well.

All those business 'brains' and the best they could come up with were those two calendars? The girls came up with a perfectly useless succession of cat photos in need of a purpose. The bloke's was predictably awful, looking like it had been put together by someone who had been on a Microsoft 'Templated design for cheeseheads' course.  I suppose at least the concept held together and sadly, from all my time working with commercial photography, it's often the cheesiest images that sell well.

Awful people. Great watching.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 2, 2006)

My daughter and I both thought there was something really dodgy about the babies!  Perhaps that's just our nasty minds  


Imagine living and working 24/7 with that Jo woman   

She will definitely stay in for a good while longer but Alan will never give her a job.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 2, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Imagine living and working 24/7 with that Jo woman


----------



## beeboo (Mar 2, 2006)

oooh, this is so the best thing on TV!  It's like a car crashing in to a train wreck, I love it!   

I don't know if they just edited down the women's team's pitch to make it look absolutely excrutiating but that is possibly the worst presentation I ever seen.  

Frankly the men's pitch wasn't much better.  I nearly couldn't watch.

Nice to know I could do 10x better than they did.

Can't wait til next week!


----------



## Bomber (Mar 2, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Nice to know I could do 10x better than they did.



 Oooh ! Someone for series three !


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Nice to know I could do 10x better than they did.



is that because you're a "world class presenter"??


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> the boys only won cos that "calendar company" bloke had such low-rent tastes... rather like alan sugar...
> 
> "innovative, like dressing up babies" - purlease!



come on... kittens?!?   

for fuck's sake, what is the fascination?  the task could have been "make a calendar for saddam hussein" and all the women would have gone "well, kittens, obviously" and then spent the next two days going "oooh! aren't they cute?"


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 2, 2006)

pennimania said:
			
		

> My daughter and I both thought there was something really dodgy about the babies!  Perhaps that's just our nasty minds



I thought it was hilarious that all the babies seemed to be crying in the actual calendar shots. Maybe that's the connection with GOSH right there - "if your child ever has a life-threatening illness, here's the face it will pull. Quick, give some money to Great Ormond Street!"

I thought the girls were doing okay till presentation time. As soon as she said "Excuse me, I haven't finished speaking yet" I had to leave the room. My granny could have done a better job and she's dead.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 2, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> come on... kittens?!?
> 
> for fuck's sake, what is the fascination?  the task could have been "make a calendar for saddam hussein" and all the women would have gone "well, kittens, obviously" and then spent the next two days going "oooh! aren't they cute?"



 I must say jo may be a nutter but she was spot on about not going with the pussy theme! 

 Anyone else notice the pink bikini clad babe in amongst the baby pics the lads were sorting through !!


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the pink bikini clad babe in amongst the baby pics the lads were sorting through !!



yeah, I did.  I thought they were going to do a "this baby grows up into this" with pictures of babies and doctors, and lawyers and whatever.  you know, your donation will help them survive to get to this, bit like the cancer campaign at the moment.

but there was no sign of that, so the picture of the model must just have been a "how did that get in here?" moment.  weird.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 2, 2006)

Did anyone else notice how, when Sugar asked the 3 women to come back into the room. the lawyer one Karen, kicked out a tiny little back kick towards Jo?  It was like she was wiping her feet on Jo's leg.  Pretty universally recognised body language indicating contempt.  

Both calendars were rubbish.  The men's one used comic sans sans and horrible colours edging the photos.  They should have used black or a parchement colour and a differnet font.

The women's one had some beautiful images but was pretentiuous, removed from reality and I think reflected the conceit of the team leader.  

I thought that the 1st guy to be fired was actually rather good.  I can't bear  the asian guy who keeps on shouting loads of negative stuff at everyone and basically destroying their abillity to think. I think the men would have done so much better without all that negativity.


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I thought that the 1st guy to be fired was actually rather good.  I can't bear  the asian guy who keeps on shouting loads of negative stuff at everyone and basically destroying their abillity to think. I think the men would have done so much better without all that negativity.



yeah, but he's a business bad boy.

innit?

I was cooking tea while the first bit was on, but I swear I heard somebody asking if they were all "singing from the same hymn sheet".

Was it him?


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 2, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, but he's a business bad boy.
> 
> innit?
> 
> ...



I was only half watching TBH so I don't know 
I know that he was shouting at them that nobody was clinching any deals, which was of course correct, but so what?  It's easy to annihilate the confidence of people in your team and then turn round and point out the bleedin obvious when they don't do well.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 2, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I was cooking tea while the first bit was on, but I swear I heard somebody asking if they were all "singing from the same hymn sheet".
> 
> Was it him?



 I think that was the 'Biggie Smalls' guy [sorry can't recall his name] who also mentioned that he had ,'maybe come a little bit out of leftfield' at one stage


----------



## Skim (Mar 2, 2006)

Loved it! What an emotional episode, plenty of tears before bedtime.

I think the Carl Cox lookalikey is in with a chance of winning   

But let's hope Jo stays for as long as possible, purely for entertainment value.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 2, 2006)

BTW, did anyone see the blatant spelling mistake on the bloke's calendar? If you could get past the pain of the Comic Sans, some numpty had written GSOH (for Great Shormond Ospital Hospital?!?) rather than GOSH on at least one of the months.

I don't know who assigned the blokes that designer, but surely they were being set up for a fall. I know the blokes seemed to end up working on the thing themselves, but surely the beardy designer bloke should have summarily executed anyone who suggested that comic sans would be an acceptable font...


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> I think that was the 'Biggie Smalls' guy [sorry can't recall his name] who also mentioned that he had ,'maybe come a little bit out of leftfield' at one stage



   what a twat!  thanks for reminding me of that...   

as an aside, my mate works for a company that got consultants in to "improve company morale".

they suggested that they rename the meeting rooms.

they called them - "team spirit", "ownership", "commitment", so you now have to ask somebody if you can "have a quick chat in ownership?"

I used to work for them too, I'm glad I don't any more.


----------



## abstract1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic!! 

I also liked it when Mani (?) began his first presentation, touched his hand on his heart and said _"David! Forgive me if I become emotional, this is something very close to my heart......."_

or words to that effect - priceless lol!!


----------



## beeboo (Mar 2, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> is that because you're a "world class presenter"??



I haven't finished yet....














Now you can ask questions!


----------



## beeboo (Mar 2, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, I did.  I thought they were going to do a "this baby grows up into this" with pictures of babies and doctors, and lawyers and whatever.  you know, your donation will help them survive to get to this, bit like the cancer campaign at the moment.



Which might have actually been a half-way decent idea! 

If you'd combined the pictures in the boys calendar with a half way decent concept like that, and the better presentational values of the girls calendar, you might have ended up with something decent.  

And how on earth had both teams failed to come up with a selling price when they were pitching?!


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 2, 2006)

abstract1 said:
			
		

> Absolutely fantastic!!
> 
> I also liked it when Mani (?) began his first presentation, touched his hand on his heart and said _"David! Forgive me if I become emotional, this is something very close to my heart......."_
> 
> or words to that effect - priceless lol!!



I totally forgot about that little gem, absolutely priceless.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 2, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> BTW, did anyone see the blatant spelling mistake on the bloke's calendar? If you could get past the pain of the Comic Sans, some numpty had written GSOH (for Great Shormond Ospital Hospital?!?) rather than GOSH on at least one of the months.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Unbelievably, as spotted by someone on digitalspy, that was a deliberate attempt at a, well GSOH. They even wrote "Good Sense of Humour" underneath, so that you could see they were _making a pun_ !  Boom boom!  You really couldn't make it up!


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 2, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, but he's a business bad boy.
> 
> innit?
> 
> ...



You couldn't tell, cos the camera was in the front of the car, and the voice came from behind. But someone DEFINITELY said it!


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 2, 2006)

abstract1 said:
			
		

> Absolutely fantastic!!
> 
> I also liked it when Mani (?) began his first presentation, touched his hand on his heart and said _"David! Forgive me if I become emotional, this is something very close to my heart......."_
> 
> or words to that effect - priceless lol!!



Don't mock! That's what he DOES FOR A LIVING!


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 2, 2006)

I have to say "The Apprentice" is absolute class: e.g. the way the contestants spiel out a list of the sort of adjectives they think will portray them decisively: "I'm focused, driven, determined" etc. There is great comedy to be gleaned from the yawning chasm of perception between the prosaic nature of the tasks set (sell fruit, design calendar) and the "big project" image of gargantuan, heroic endeavour they try to attach to them.

I particularly liked the bit when the "world class" presenter was preparing his mock sincerity-laden speech, and said, "These are truths we hold to be self evident". Whether or not he knew he was quoting from the US declaration of independence, it was pure unintentional comedy gold.

Also, when Nargis got the boot, both gf and I punched the air as if we'd scored a goal. Addictive viewing!


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 2, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

>


----------



## tarannau (Mar 2, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Unbelievably, as spotted by someone on digitalspy, that was a deliberate attempt at a, well GSOH. They even wrote "Good Sense of Humour" underneath, so that you could see they were _making a pun_ !  Boom boom!  You really couldn't make it up!



Fuck me. I honestly think the spelling mistake would have been more creditable than that.Worra concept!
 

Who was that sycophantic oaf that the blokes had presenting by the way?  was doing that awful, cringeworthy fake laughter in appreciation of their own bad copy lines, virtually wailing with pretend laughter at the shoddy jokes. 

If that really makes him laugh, I'd fear he'd piss his pants browsing through the humour section of Clinton's Cards...


----------



## beeboo (Mar 2, 2006)

One thing that did confuse me slightly, was that we weren't shown anything of how the shoots were set up - one day they made the decision to take pictures of babies and kittens, next day, presto, babies and kittens turn up ready to be photographed.

Did you get the impression they had organised this themselves, or what?  

It did make me wonder whether it had been pre-arranged in some way, and that they didn't actually have free choice of what to put on the calendar

Maybe phoning 'Kittens R Us' didn't make for compelling TV, it just struck me as odd that this didn't feature at all.


----------



## pootle (Mar 2, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> One thing that did confuse me slightly, was that we weren't shown anything of how the shoots were set up - one day they made the decision to take pictures of babies and kittens, next day, presto, babies and kittens turn up ready to be photographed.



It's probably just the way it was edited, eh?  Like you said, it probably didn't make for interesting telly.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 2, 2006)

abstract1 said:
			
		

> Absolutely fantastic!!
> 
> I also liked it when Mani (?) began his first presentation, touched his hand on his heart and said _"David! Forgive me if I become emotional, this is something very close to my heart......."_
> 
> or words to that effect - priceless lol!!



and that was after he had told us and all his team mates that his pitch was going to be excellent or out of this world or whatever....it was bloody crap and again almost as embarrasing as the girls.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 2, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> and that was after he had told us and all his team mates that his pitch was going to be excellent or out of this world or whatever....it was bloody crap and again almost as embarrasing as the girls.



It was crap but I wondered how much his ability to present had been adversely affected by the continual errosion of his ideas and proposals by that other guy who just slagged off everything. 

I think most people hae the ability to present really well or really badly but few people present well after being belittled and crushed again and again by someone who's not contributing anything positive.

I had to work on a project with somone recently who suffered from depression and had various other personal and health issues and just making the slightest progress was exhausting because she kept ranting negatively about anything and everything.  

She also had a tendency to phone me, last thing at night, to unburden herself of various conflicts, both external and internal, and it would end up with her screaming at me down the phone at midnight over some tiny thing I'd said that she'd taken the wrong way because she was paranoid and any comment about anything was percieved as a personal attack on her.  This affected my sleep which affects me really badly. 

I found that, while usually I can cope with any problem and remain calm, this person was able to stop me from thinking.  I could be projecting but I'm wondering if some of these on the Apprentice people have been picked for their ability to internally destroy others capacity to think, just because it's so entertaining to watch in acar crash TV kinda way.

There's one guy there who's incredibly destructive and arrogant and he just kleeps on slagging everyone's ideas off without contributing anything while maintaining that he's so superior to everyone else. 

I suppose on some levels the test for these people is to see whether they can cope wioth demanding tasks in spite of having to work with very sabotaging, destructive people.  Even so  I think that some people's unconscious (I don't think it's malice) abilities to annhialate others are so well developed that even the most skilled person will trip up when forced to work with them.


----------



## abstract1 (Mar 2, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> and that was after he had told us and all his team mates that his pitch was going to be excellent or out of this world or whatever....it was bloody crap and again almost as embarrasing as the girls



That and his sycophantic faux laugh! 

Great telly!


----------



## beeboo (Mar 2, 2006)

ooh, I just remembered the other brilliant bit where the guys at Virgin asked the her what the unit price would be and she just looked like a rabbit caught in the headlights and said "can you repeat the question?'


----------



## trashpony (Mar 2, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> ooh, I just remembered the other brilliant bit where the guys at Virgin asked the her what the unit price would be and she just looked like a rabbit caught in the headlights and said "can you repeat the question?'



That was class - thanks for reminding me


----------



## GushingRussian (Mar 3, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> and that syed guy.



*Apparently* Syed is a <defamatory meterial removed: editor>


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 3, 2006)

GushingRussian said:
			
		

> *Apparently* Syed is a <defamatory meterial removed: editor>




I'll finish that for you...Syed is a "cunt".

I thank you.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Mar 3, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I'll finish that for you...Syed is a "cunt".
> 
> I thank you.



I think it's fair to say that anyone who enters a telly reality contest to win a 100k job with the MIGHTY market trader AMS can legitimately be called a cunt.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 3, 2006)

*other bits I've just remembered........*

In episode one, Syed REALLY came out with the old chestnut: "I work hard and play hard".

During their victory celebration the "boys" seemed to want to live up to this dubious image by swilling down the champers and smoking cigars, you know, like Real Men Do.

Also, at one point one of them (Mr. "world class presenter" I think) said, "We're still thinking insid ethe box!"


----------



## OriginalSinner (Mar 3, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> In episode one, Syed REALLY came out with the old chestnut: "I work hard and play hard".
> 
> During their victory celebration the "boys" seemed to want to live up to this dubious image by swilling down the champers and smoking cigars, you know, like Real Men Do.
> 
> Also, at one point one of them (Mr. "world class presenter" I think) said, "We're still thinking insid ethe box!"



We should play cliche-spotting.

10 pts per spot... 20 if everyone else nods when they say it..


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> We should play cliche-spotting.
> 
> 10 pts per spot... 20 if everyone else nods when they say it..



will there be a prize?


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 3, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> I think it's fair to say that anyone who enters a telly reality contest to win a 100k job with the MIGHTY market trader AMS can legitimately be called a cunt.



True dat.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 3, 2006)

The one that gets rolled out with depressing regularity and really gets on my tits is:

"I'm a professional"

Like thats anything special  Anybody who does anything for money is a bloody professional.


----------



## aqua (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.bullshitbingo.net/cards/bullshit/


----------



## OriginalSinner (Mar 3, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> will there be a prize?





Only if there's an entry fee...


----------



## OriginalSinner (Mar 3, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> http://www.bullshitbingo.net/cards/bullshit/



That's miles better...



Anyone up for making it context specific (to this show, I mean)?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 3, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Anyone up for making it context specific (to this show, I mean)?



well, i think we're singing from the same hymn sheet here but perhaps lets run it up the flagpole and see who salutes it?


----------



## Skim (Mar 3, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I don't know who assigned the blokes that designer, but surely they were being set up for a fall. I know the blokes seemed to end up working on the thing themselves, but surely the beardy designer bloke should have summarily executed anyone who suggested that comic sans would be an acceptable font...




Anyone who uses comic sans in such a casual fashion should not be allowed to work in graphic design – that font is so wrong. (Except perhaps with the exception of using it for wall displays in primary schools.) 

I'd have been ashamed to try to flog a calendar using comic sans to Harrods. It would have been hard enough trying to sell it to Netto. And, crucially... I'd have had a think about the price first. I'm no businesswoman, but surely one of the first rules about commerce is to know what price you're selling your product for!


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 3, 2006)

Artie Fufkin said:
			
		

> well, i think we're singing from the same hymn sheet here but perhaps lets run it up the flagpole and see who salutes it?



I think we might achieve a synergy.


----------



## madamv (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh what a fab show and thread.  Just re lived all the best bits by reading your posts!  

I quite like Karen (lawyer woman) as she seems quite fair and open.  Having said that, I didnt like the way she pushed her  'womanly wiles' to get fruit last week.  So maybe she isnt the winner....  The boys seem to be more bitchy than the girls, quel suprise, and clearly they have no design taste.  

The tasks dont really seem to be that hard.  They keep forgetting the meaning of each task IMO.  Too busy trying to be important and have an opinion.  

Addictive tv for sure


----------



## lemontop (Mar 3, 2006)

madamv said:
			
		

> Too busy trying to be important and have an opinion.



nail.  meet head.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 6, 2006)

Two days to next episode. Can't wait!


----------



## Bomber (Mar 8, 2006)

The Apprentice/BBC 

 Some interesting facts about our 'heroes'    here! Ideal to mull over during your coffee break, roll on tonights episode !!!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2006)

Just bumping to remind you all that Jo, the nutter, will be leading the girls' team this week.


----------



## lostexpectation (Mar 8, 2006)

**puke* I can't watch it :/*

om my god the crazy women is going to explode and infect others and I can't believe how they all individually think they are smarter then everyone else and treat people they are buying off like idiots instead of equals


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2006)

lostexpectation said:
			
		

> om my god the crazy women is going to explode and infect others and I can't believe how they all individually think they are smarter then everyone else and treat people they are buying off like idiots instead of equals



And she's a fucking HR manager!    
How depressing


----------



## tarannau (Mar 8, 2006)

Fucking hell, are these people thick or what? Management material my arse.

The girls getting sidetracked to Camden Market, of all places, trying to buy a dinner jacket from assorted teengoth shops. And the boys floating around a cockles and whelks market stall in the East End looking for cooked lobster in vain. 

Well, they're certainly Amstrad material anyway...


----------



## tangentlama (Mar 8, 2006)

well that was a strange twist of events. bye bye corporate lawyer!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2006)

He's just keeping that Jo in because she's good telly. Corporate lawyer wasn't as entertaining.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 8, 2006)

> And she's a fucking HR manager!
> How depressing




HR managers and headhunters are the scum of the earth - when the revolution comes, I'll happily join in shooting them (and I'm a capitalist myself).


----------



## Epico (Mar 8, 2006)

Jo scares me, but she is great fun to watch. She always looks like shes going to cry!

Surprised Karen went, I'd have kicked of the other one - she's a bit wet.


----------



## tangentlama (Mar 8, 2006)

Karen will get a great job after this show. She's left with her reputation intact, which, something which some of the other girls might not manage, especially 'Misery'


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 8, 2006)

Eurgh, first episode I've seen and I hate all the girls (well, that blonde one is fit, but this isn't the time or the place to be sexist).. although I did like the way the weak one stood up for herself.


----------



## pianistenvy (Mar 8, 2006)

what kind of lawyer is karen if she's not a corporate lawyer (was watching the You're Fired thingo just now on BBC3 and she said she's not a corporate lawyer).... even though she was calm n collected, it's odd that alan would keep the frowning lunatic just coz she has "spirit"


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Eurgh, first episode I've seen and I hate all the girls (well, that blonde one is fit, but this isn't the time or the place to be sexist).. although I did like the way the weak one stood up for herself.





Give it time - I promise you that if you watch another episode, you'll hate the boys just as much


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 8, 2006)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> , it's odd that alan would keep the frowning lunatic just coz she has "spirit"



He knows she's good car crash telly & hence good for the show. She'll be kept in until theres about 4 or 5 left.

A woman turned up at my work for a job interview yesterday who looked & acted just like that Ruth woman on this show. I had to check tonight that it wasn't actually her.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 8, 2006)

Did anyone see at the end of the show Jo said to the other girl who survived the chop "don't you fucking let me down".

How effing dare she!! Who the fuck does she think she is?


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 9, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Did anyone see at the end of the show Jo said to the other girl who survived the chop "don't you fucking let me down".
> 
> How effing dare she!! Who the fuck does she think she is?


I think in her weird deluded mentalist warped excuse for a brain she imagined that she had "saved" her from the chop by fully putting the blame for the missing tyre onto Karen. Probably expects her to return the favour.

I just can't believe it took 3 people an entire day to buy a dinner jacket and   I can't even remember what the other thing was, and to not get the tyre, fucking muppets! have they not noticed that there's a KwikFit type place on virtually every corner in the entire fucking city.

That was one task I would have liked to be project manager for. Delegate each of my team of 5 to buy two things each and then go down the pub for the day to monitor their progress with a mobile phone and a yellow pages, job done.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 9, 2006)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> (was watching the You're Fired thingo just now on BBC3



Who the fuck were the panellists on that show??? That scots geezer reminded me of my old school sports teacher, not some entrepeneur.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 9, 2006)

Still top TV, but unfortuantely no-one dropped any "think outside the box"/"sing from the same hymn sheet" type cliches this week.

As ever the humour proceeds for the yawning chasm between the candidates' heroic image of themselves and their downright clueless incompetence in the task. Syed, who is probably the most arrogant "talker-up" of himself, was utterly adrift as "project manager" - e.g. asking at a whelk stall in Ridley Road market where he could buy lobsters. 

I was more adept at similar "projects" going down the corner shop for my Mum when I was about 7!


----------



## zoltan (Mar 9, 2006)

I have spent an inordinate/ unjust  amount of my valuable time with people like this & Although I laugh at them on the box, It still scares the bejeezus out of me that these people are on the loose. In another country, they would be regarded as psycopaths, here we call them ambitious...

Do these people have no personal pride or morals ?


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 9, 2006)

Can anyone remember what the ten things they had to buy were. I can only think of six that they showed on the program.

Cigars
Silk
Tyre
Lobsters
Dinner Jacket
Kichen Sink

Did they even mention the others?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 9, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Can anyone remember what the ten things they had to buy were. I can only think of six that they showed on the program.
> 
> Cigars
> Silk
> ...



Saffron
1-2-1 mobile ...


----------



## Bomber (Mar 9, 2006)

Pity they sacked Karen she was the babe interest for me ! No way she deserved to be fired. Jo is being kept in because she is a "bleedin' nutter". Thought the "wet" one would have gone tbh? 
 How the bloody hell they can drive around London for hours and not be able to get a tyre is beyond me !! Once again , great crash out Telly!


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 9, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I was more adept at similar "projects" going down the corner shop for my Mum when I was about 7!



  My thoughts exactly!


----------



## beeboo (Mar 10, 2006)

Bit disappointed this week, last week's calendar sales pitches are going to take some beating in the cringometer stakes! 

I'm loath to admit it but I thought Syed actually came out of it relatively well - the boys were clearly much more together this week (which may or may not have been down to his project management) and his negotation seemed to do the job.

How Jo kept her job I don't know (well, ratings, obviously!).


Next week does seem to have the makings of a cracking episode though! 


PS - you can watch the entire episodes streamed from the BBC website - I had it on my laptop whilst I was doing the washing up last night!


----------



## jbob (Mar 10, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> I have spent an inordinate/ unjust  amount of my valuable time with people like this & Although I laugh at them on the box, It still scares the bejeezus out of me that these people are on the loose. In another country, they would be regarded as psycopaths, here we call them ambitious...



I was thinking the same as I cringed my way through the latest multiple pile up episode. The terrifying thing is that this level of incompetance is the norm from executive level upwards in all corporations. Talent doesn't come into it; a degree in 'Business Studies', an ability to recite the biblical verse of corporate doublespeak, and extraordinary levels of narcissism seem to be the neccessary qualifications.




			
				zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Do these people have no personal pride or morals ?



Nah, if anything they suffer from High Self Esteem. They could do with the ability to take some criticism and learn some humility. 

I don't think they have a graph for 'Morals'.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 10, 2006)

I think he genuinely likes Jo

I don't think he likes very feminine women (well in a business sense) and even though she has girly hair she's very bloke like.  

She was the only one to object to the cats calendar and to the strategy of using sexual charms to get cheap fruit and I think he likes that. 
She also appears to be from a working class background and I think he likes that too. 

She was rubbish at the task (in her favour a lot of her team just tried to sabotage her from the start), but I think he should have fired her.

I can see his point about not needing another corporate lawyer, but I had a good impression of Karen.  In particular she seemed to stay calm when others are losing it, but I don't think me trusts that and I wonder if he perceives it a guile.  

The thing I really find interesting is that all my friends who are in business and who are fundementally capitalists don't really like alan sugar (bit of an understatement) yet people on here seem to love him.  How does that work?


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> The thing I really find interesting is that all my friends who are in business and who are fundementally capitalists don't really like alan sugar (bit of an understatement) yet people on here seem to love him.  How does that work?



because we all just see it as telly, good entertainment etc...

for people who think of themselves as businessmen, or whatever, maybe the programme is a bit closer to home?  I don't think Sugar is seen as being a great businessmen by other people in his field...  bit of professional rivalry innit?  They all think they're the best. 

They are world class professionals after all.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 15, 2006)

Bump cos it's on tonight


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 15, 2006)

I still only like Sayed and the blonde 26yr old girl (and not just 'cos she's fit).. the rest are fucktards.


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 15, 2006)

Sig's money's on Paul or Ruth. 

I like Ansell the most, but think Ruth'll win it 

Am so glad Margaret's finally got a stylist


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 15, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> The thing I really find interesting is that all my friends who are in business and who are fundementally capitalists don't really like alan sugar (bit of an understatement) yet people on here seem to love him.  How does that work?



He looks taller on TV   

We see less of the snappy jack-russell about him


----------



## beeboo (Mar 15, 2006)

What entertains me is that they have all these glossy helichopper shots of Canary Wharf they show when they're going off to the boardroom.

But they're actually in Brentwood in Essex, in this very average looking office

VVV







TV lies!


----------



## tangentlama (Mar 15, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> How the bloody hell they can drive around London for hours and not be able to get a tyre is beyond me !! Once again , great crash out Telly!



this has been bothering me. i would have parked the car in an indoor carpark for the duration of the boardroom, and begged and borrowed the spare wheel out of the boot of that car, leaving a cash deposit of £10 with the driver.


----------



## bellator (Mar 15, 2006)

*Apprentice*

My god has Sir Alan got any choice at all but to fire everyone of these people?


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 15, 2006)

tangentlama said:
			
		

> this has been bothering me. i would have parked the car in an indoor carpark for the duration of the boardroom, and begged and borrowed the spare wheel out of the boot of that car, leaving a cash deposit of £10 with the driver.



Nah, the driver probably doesnt own the car  - wouldnt be his tyre to sell - and would Kwik Fit places do discounts, being a huge corporate chain? 



Have to say I'm in shock over little miss dippy shit chick who got fired this evening


----------



## Epico (Mar 15, 2006)

Why? she was useless.

Ah, shockingly useless I suppose.


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 15, 2006)

[nods furiously]


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 15, 2006)

I just want Sayed to go. I hope he doesn't win.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 15, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> [nods furiously]


  

Sayed - ugh - "thank you for giving me this opportunity, Sir Alan" - never have I seen someone arselicking so blatantly.

The beauty of the programme is, of course, that the entire concept is flawed.  It is an individual goal that they are all striving for, yet they must operate in teams to get there.  Genius IMVHO.


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> The beauty of the programme is, of course, that the entire concept is flawed.  It is an individual goal that they are all striving for, yet they must operate in teams to get there.  Genius IMVHO.



Absolutely - watching them arselick and saving themselves in the end is truly top telly.

And none of them have a clue, really!! Except Jo, who would be a nightmare to work with, anyway...


----------



## sparkling (Mar 16, 2006)

It was right that the girl went she was so awful and the sad thing was she didn't realise it.  Too nice, expecting others to be nice to each other and no leadership skills, she let Sayed walk all over her.  <BTW I think I am falling in love with Sayed just because he is so awful.  He sort of compels me to watch him like I would some giant spider, can't stand him but can't do without him.)

Funniest moment was the lads rowing in the kitchen and the chef telling them that he was the only one who could swear like that all the while their Project manager just made pizza bases.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 16, 2006)

Mani has to be running Syed close in the slimeball stakes & what the bloody hell was he on about with his "Convergence & Divergence" stages, or something like that    What a prick !  Plus a class little piece of editing when he was caught asking,  "....what is the difference between 7up & Sprite?" !!
Thought the 'lightweight' had to go, a very accurate summing up of her abilities by Sugar! Hands up who thinks Syed's brown nosing will be in his favour? Did Sugar secretly enjoy it as was suggested on the follow up show on BBC3 ?  
Can't wait for next week


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 16, 2006)

100 Chicken Pizzas / 100 Chickens = 1 Chicken per Pizza    doh!


----------



## aurora green (Mar 16, 2006)

Did anyone else notice how much harder the women worked for that man, than the men for that woman? (sorry haven't managed to learn anyones names)
Both team leaders were  crap, but the women really got behind their team leader and pulled together, working as a team, whilst the men decided from the onset that their team leader was useless and they were going to fail, so didn't try hard at all. They were completely crap, and although that woman team leader was rubbish and ineffectual, I'm sure in the real world who ever placed that chicken order would have been for the chop.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 16, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> 100 Chicken Pizzas / 100 Chickens = 1 Chicken per Pizza    doh!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> 100 Chicken Pizzas / 100 Chickens = 1 Chicken per Pizza    doh!



Yeah - what a prick! Syed really came unstuck on that one. I was with Sugar all the way when he said he would like to fire the lot of them. But Alexa had to go. I can't imagine a worse team leader. She didn't lead anything!

I'm looking forward to seeing the woman with a face like a smacked arse be a team leader - Ruth I think her name is? All she seems to do is look pissed off and complain about whatever she's being told to do. Reckon she'll be shit when she's in the hotseat.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 16, 2006)

Syed: what a prick! Mr. "150%" (which he said about three times).

What did Sugar say in response to his arselicking as he left the boardroom? I was choking back so loudly I didn't hear it.


----------



## Philbc03 (Mar 16, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Syed: what a prick! Mr. "150%" (which he said about three times).
> 
> What did Sugar say in response to his arselicking as he left the boardroom? I was choking back so loudly I didn't hear it.



"Cheeky bastard!"


----------



## Cid (Mar 16, 2006)

I really don't get the Apprentice... It's like they choose the most arrogant, thick and confrontational people they can find. None of them have even a grain of business sense. Well, ok - I do get it, it makes great TV, but none of the business managers I know would touch these people if you paid them.


----------



## Aravis (Mar 16, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone else think Syad is gorgeous?


----------



## thefuse (Mar 16, 2006)

what i dont quite get is why, if they're all so individual and succesful would they want to work for someone else? surely the whole plan is flawed from the off  
i love it though. i especially love sugar when he's winding himself up for the firing


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 17, 2006)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does anyone else think Syad is gorgeous?



 you're fired


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to seeing the woman with a face like a smacked arse be a team leader - Ruth I think her name is? All she seems to do is look pissed off and complain about whatever she's being told to do.


She's deeply unpleasant, that one.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2006)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does anyone else think Syad is gorgeous?



Doesn't do it for me I'm afraid. He reminds me too much of all the overambitious little shits in numerous companies I've worked for. Type who'd sell their own grandmother in order to make it.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2006)

The beauty of the programme remains in watching gpeople roll out the corporate bollocks about "teamwork/working together/taking responsibility" but then turn into a load of unpleasant backstabbers the second some shit hits the pan.


----------



## liberty (Mar 17, 2006)

Missed Wednesday is it repeated?


I love to watch it as they are all so grim


----------



## beeboo (Mar 17, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Missed Wednesday is it repeated?
> 
> 
> I love to watch it as they are all so grim



I don't know but you can watch whole episodes off the BBC2 website if you've got broadband - I normally watch it this way.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Missed Wednesday is it repeated?
> 
> 
> I love to watch it as they are all so grim



also repeated on tuesday on bbc 2.

ruth looks like a pit bull chewing a wasp.


----------



## Aravis (Mar 18, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Doesn't do it for me I'm afraid. He reminds me too much of all the overambitious little shits in numerous companies I've worked for. Type who'd sell their own grandmother in order to make it.




I know, he's a total arse and I'm not proud of myself for this


----------



## lemontop (Mar 22, 2006)

so who do you think is going to go tonight?


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 22, 2006)

The slimy Syed or bonkers Jo should probably go, but I reckon they'll keep them in for a bit cos they are good TV.

Can Syed draw out another 150% this week?


----------



## lemontop (Mar 22, 2006)

Syed is indeed slimy but excellent comedy value. Mani makes my skin crawl the most especially when he was doing the presentation on one of the earlier weeks. Forgive me if i get emotional.......urgh!


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 22, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Syed is indeed slimy but excellent comedy value. Mani makes my skin crawl the most especially when he was doing the presentation on one of the earlier weeks. Forgive me if i get emotional.......urgh!



Quite. My fave Mani quote from last week is

"We've moved from a divergent base to a convergent base"

Any idea wtf he's talking about?


----------



## Aravis (Mar 22, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Quite. My fave Mani quote from last week is
> 
> "We've moved from a divergent base to a convergent base"
> 
> Any idea wtf he's talking about?



I think it was perhaps to be translated as "we're all getting on a bit better now".
Or perhaps "Look everyone. I'm a tool".


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 22, 2006)

Aravis said:
			
		

> I think it was perhaps to be translated as "we're all getting on a bit better now".
> Or perhaps "Look everyone. I'm a tool".



 

I'm looking look forward to more management-speak gems tonight!


----------



## lemontop (Mar 22, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Quite. My fave Mani quote from last week is
> 
> "We've moved from a divergent base to a convergent base"
> 
> Any idea wtf he's talking about?



Ha. I might move from a convergent base to a divergent base just after lunch and see what happens. I really couldn't imagine working with any of them, especially Jo who would be literally bouncing off the walls.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 22, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Ha. I might move from a convergent base to a divergent base just after lunch and see what happens. I really couldn't imagine working with any of them, especially Jo who would be literally bouncing off the walls.



 

Oh and thanks for reminding me: does she tend to trail off when she's speaking? I thought I heard her begin to say something which tailed off into "dada dada dad a dada" or summat like it. She's totally squirrels that one.


----------



## zed66 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bump: tonights dose of sycophatic corporate buffoonery starts in an hour.


----------



## thefuse (Mar 22, 2006)

david brent could do well on this show


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 22, 2006)

This show is making people believe that they have to be a twat just to be successful which is irritating.


----------



## zed66 (Mar 22, 2006)

It would be beautiful to see Manni sacked, fingers crossed!


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 22, 2006)

zed66 said:
			
		

> It would be beautiful to see Manni sacked, fingers crossed!



I reckon he's gonna get fired


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 22, 2006)

Same!

That wanking thing was classic.. like Penfold having a wank.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2006)

And he's gone


----------



## zed66 (Mar 22, 2006)

Manni you're fired!

Time for a convergent walk to a jobcentre to have a look at the divergent opportunities on offer!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2006)

zed66 said:
			
		

> Manni you're fired!
> 
> Time for a convergent walk to a jobcentre to have a look at the divergent opportunities on offer!



Aw shame - and he was so entertaining too


----------



## thefuse (Mar 22, 2006)

zed66 said:
			
		

> Manni you're fired!
> 
> Time for a convergent walk to a jobcentre to have a look at the divergent opportunities on offer!


dont think ive ever seen anyone being as false as manni on his way out


----------



## Epico (Mar 22, 2006)

zed66 said:
			
		

> Time for a convergent walk to a jobcentre to have a look at the divergent opportunities on offer!





Glad manni's gone, what a wanker. I don't think I've ever cringed so much than I did during that episode - couldn't listen to Paul's presentation to the ad company, I had to put the tv on mute.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Mani*
> _I am a world class presenter._


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 22, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Same!
> 
> That wanking thing was classic.. like Penfold having a wank.



I couldn't stop laughing at that. LOL


----------



## Bomber (Mar 23, 2006)

If only Ruth's bunch had grasped that it was the card they were pushing and not all that other stuff they would have surely walked it. Paul's presentation was arse clenchingly awful !! Poor old slimy Mani, anchor or wanker !!   

Next week looks like a potential Jo classic judging by the excerpts revealing her manic laugh and the way she shrills 'helloooooooo' at potential customers on a car lot  

Has Jo only got one suit ? Is it me or is Sharon a sexy little minx? 

 I reckon Paul will be the one to go next week!!


----------



## gosub (Mar 23, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> If only Ruth's bunch had grasped that it was the card they were pushing and not all that other stuff they would have surely walked it. Paul's presentation was arse clenchingly awful !! Poor old slimy Mani, anchor or wanker !!




You say that but shows how far from reality the show is, the card does not exist (couldn't work out if Sugar was proposing giving away 250grand credit at a time or was hypothetically expecting 250,000 up front for the benefit of, of, ...  -even netjets sort of offer collateral ) . The Embrayer's do exist though and are over priced for the market by about a grand an hour so not doing that many hours - and he fires the lot that did more to advertise them on the BBC than the card


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 23, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Next week looks like a potential Jo classic judging by the excerpts revealing her manic laugh and the way she shrills 'helloooooooo' at potential customers on a car lot



shes insane isnt she? i reckon sugar is only keeping her in for comedic value!!

bunch of backstabbing bastards all in all arent they? yuck


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 23, 2006)

I thought that the idea of the concierge was interesting as it was symbolic of a total service, which is what the card offered.  

Where manni fell down badly (apart from all corporate speak and self importance) was that he wasn't able to communicate effectively that the concierge was symbolic of the seamless, total service.  This was entirely his fault and so the concierge became a concrete being in the campaign and this detracted from the card and seemed to be offering a kind of butler service iinstead. 

I though that their choice of actor was terrible.  They should have chosen someone much younger and cooler looking, someone more aspirational. 

I actually thought that both teams did well with an incredibly challenging task. 

Making a video about anything if you have no expereince of it is insanely difficult and they both did well not to have complete disasters. 

The magic trick idea was I thought very clever, it was just delivered in a rather cliched way. 

I think that the card itself is a wonderful business idea and my take on it, if I'd been doing this task, would have been for the card to be what psychoanalysts call a transformational object*.  The clever thing about the macic campaign was that it did hint at the card being the transformational object, however it did so in a clumsy and far too obvious way. 

The first team's "let the world revolve around you" captured the essence of it brilliantly but was let down by the rest of the video.

The card is a potent object too, and I think this aspect of it added a sleazy element to the penfold like actor in the 1st team's video.

If I was working on this task I would have combined the concept of the transformational object with the idea of potency and having something powerful in your pocket.  The card as both weapon and all gratifying object.  I would have loved to have been involved in this task. 

*when you're a baby you don't realise that your mum is 'other' to you and you imagine that her care of you in in response to your own omnipotent demands. E.g. I'm hungry, those big round soft milky things that I like appears therefore I have created them myself.  Through frustation the infant learns that mother exists as a seperate entity (this is how we learn to think) however there is a pre-verbal memory of the 'transformational object' the thing that will satisfy as if by magic and meet all my needs and a wish to acquire it, the thing that is me and yet possibly not me, the interface between my desires and their satisfaction.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2006)

i watched this for the first time last night, strangely compelling, car crash tv in a way, didn't like the team leader of the failed team, well, didn't like any of them really, but i know i'll be drawn back to watching it now


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 23, 2006)

They're all so bad though, I can only assume this was a deliberate decision because if the contenders were genuinely talented then it probably wouldn't be so entertaining.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> They're all so bad though, I can only assume this was a deliberate decision because if the contenders were genuinely talented then it probably wouldn't be so entertaining.



it's funny how they all think they utterlyfuckingfantastic and competitive, I think the mannie bloke kept saying he was a "world class presenter"


----------



## Skim (Mar 23, 2006)

What a smarmy, deluded tosspot that Mani was.

"From anchor to wanker"... class


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds like I missed a blinder...must watch the repeat next week, I've been itching to see Manny get the boot ever since it started.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 23, 2006)

> If I was working on this task I would have combined the concept of the transformational object with the idea of potency and having something powerful in your pocket.



Phnargh!   

Never watched this before and expect never to again. Everyone who wants to work for that dreadful little man deserves everything coming to them.

Having said that... last night was bloody funny! I only watched it cos, for my sins, it's my business.


----------



## thefuse (Mar 23, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Everyone who wants to work for that dreadful little man deserves everything coming to them.


sugar is definitely the best thing about the show.
As much as i am totally opposite to everything he is about,
i can't get enough of his nasty put downs.
He would have done alright as a roman emperor.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 23, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Phnargh!



but it is though 

it's the magic stick
the magic wand
the all powerful weapon

the magician's hat is just a modern version of the chalice / cauldron, the concave female counterpart to the convex / phallic wand 

unfortunately the 'magic' team chose to communicate the idea like this 







whereas they would have been better off thinking about this 






hermes, messenger of the gods, with his divine staff and chalice, a staff that you can see the relevence of if you study the image below. The symbolism is pretty obvious IMO







or even, on a very contemporary tip





this


They just couldn't get their heads around how to portray the card as the magic stick 

Instead that had an ejaculation of mini aeroplanes coming out of the magic cup

Interesting but it doesn't push the right buttons 

IMO


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 23, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Is it me or is Sharon a sexy little minx?



Ohhhh yes please!


----------



## tbaldwin (Mar 23, 2006)

The office was not a patch on the apprentice. How they could get 100 chickens for 100 pizzas!!!! You couldnt make it up...


----------



## lemontop (Mar 24, 2006)

Paul's presenation did have a bit of a Peter kaye feel to it. Could have done a bit of Amarillo at the end for effect


----------



## sparkling (Mar 24, 2006)

Just watched 'You're Fired' online and have to say Manni comes across as quite likeable and reasonable.  He took all the criticsm on the chin and his family all said that he never uses the divergent kind of language or bigs himself up at home.

Jo looks like she is going mad again next week.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 24, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Paul's presenation did have a bit of a Peter kaye feel to it. Could have done a bit of Amarillo at the end for effect



I can't stand Paul or Syed 
I'm hoping to see them slagging each other off in the boadroom sometime soon   

So far I think either Ruth Michelle or Samuel to win


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think Sugar would touch Jo or Syed with a barge pole, but I reckon the producers have asked him to keep them in longer than they probably deserve, cos they are such good TV.


----------



## Skim (Mar 28, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Jo looks like she is going mad again next week.



As long as she keeps making those crazy facial expression and claps her hands gleefully at every opportunity, I'll be happy.

I am starting to like Jo, strangely. Wouldn't like to work with her, obviously.

But how, pray tell, can a HR manager get made redundant?


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by Bomber
Is it me or is Sharon a sexy little minx? 




			
				ChrisC said:
			
		

> Ohhhh yes please!



Scrap that! I think Michelle is, ohh yammy!


----------



## Epico (Mar 28, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I am starting to like Jo, strangely. Wouldn't like to work with her, obviously.



Similar thing happened in the 1st series with Saira & Paul for me. Even though I had nothing in common with either of them and hated their brash, arrogant, slimy (esp. Paul) attitudes - by the end I had warmed to them.




			
				Skim said:
			
		

> But how, pray tell, can a HR manager get made redundant?



Don't know. By being uber-useless? To be fair it was Rover she got made reduntant from.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 29, 2006)

So, who's going tonight then?


----------



## rennie (Mar 29, 2006)

wait and see young man!


----------



## Bomber (Mar 29, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> So, who's going tonight then?



 Ruth or Paul I reckon, both too cocky by far despite poor performances as PM!


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2006)

Is it just me, or does this woman not look the spitting image of a regular poster here?







(imagine a somewhat scruffier hairstyle)

Please no names if you agree!


----------



## rennie (Mar 29, 2006)

dunno who you mean so no.


----------



## thefuse (Mar 29, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I don't think Sugar would touch Jo or Syed with a barge pole, but I reckon the producers have asked him to keep them in longer than they probably deserve, cos they are such good TV.


i reckon they must all be picked for either looks or comedy value with a bit of business sense being an advantage


----------



## lemontop (Mar 29, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> So, who's going tonight then?



from the clips they showed last week it looks like this is going to be a classic jo episode with her selling second hand cars badly


----------



## souljacker (Mar 29, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> from the clips they showed last week it looks like this is going to be a classic jo episode with her selling second hand cars badly



looks like it. I  watched the preview on the website and the dealer that they work for is giving her loads of shit.


----------



## lemontop (Mar 29, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> looks like it. I  watched the preview on the website and the dealer that they work for is giving her loads of shit.



you would have to. she'd scare away any potential customers!


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 29, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does this woman not look the spitting image of a regular poster here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh I would love to know who. She is fit!


----------



## bonjour (Mar 29, 2006)

Paul - Strong character, a bit cocky, a laugh. Possible to win
Ansell - Just seems to meh atm, he hasn't done anything spectacular but nowt stupid either, although he messed up along with mani about the conceirge thing
Syed - Quite a strong character, his arrogance puts mine to shame, not the brightest at times.
Tuan - Overcomplicates things, too much of a control freak, needs a kick in the face
Samuel - Down to earth, all round good guy, my favourite so far
Jo - Last 2 weeks shes been ok, but the weeks before that she needed putting down
Ruth - Ugh, face liked a smacked arse, she appears to be self centred, bossy, really REALLY hate her
Michelle - 
Sharon - strong character, dont think has made fuckups so far, meh from me.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 29, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does this woman not look the spitting image of a regular poster here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly have no idea who it could be?! 

Very attractive though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 29, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Honestly have no idea who it could be?!
> 
> Very attractive though.



Oh, I think I know who you're referring too. Yeah, can see it a little bit.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 29, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does this woman not look the spitting image of a regular poster here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





But a nicer person. I think


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 29, 2006)

I think that Jo's gonna get fired 

Ruth did really well, I had a feeling she would and I think she's strong candidate to win


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 29, 2006)

Felt a bit sorry for Jo, fair point that she was never a bitch. Just mad.


----------



## lemontop (Mar 29, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I think that Jo's gonna get fired
> 
> Ruth did really well, I had a feeling she would and I think she's strong candidate to win



correctomundo. thought samuel flew under the radar big style though. it's all getting a bit nasty now


----------



## happytobe... (Mar 29, 2006)

I didn't feel sorry for Jo; she should have recognised her mistakes by now.  She was really annoying, completely mad and I disagree that she's not a bitch, because when she was project manager she was horrible...and a liar.


----------



## thefuse (Mar 30, 2006)

i loved sugars comment about 'no wonder MG rover were struggling with her in charge of sales'


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Great viewing again. 

I heard this morning that it was gonna be Jo. I think the show can do without her now, once it gets to this stage I guess people start shitting on each other from higher and in greater amounts.


----------



## lostexpectation (Mar 30, 2006)

*jo got off  lightly*

what was it that Sugar liked about jo, her hardly said anything to her, he could have have told her to cop on and calm down...


missed the extras show


----------



## Bomber (Mar 30, 2006)

A great episode tonight!  I suppose Jo had to go but it's going to seem awful quiet next week ! What about that laugh   

 Syed is hanging on by the skin of his teeth, next time he's in the boardroom he is a gonner surely, slimey git!


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 30, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Syed is hanging on by the skin of his teeth, next time he's in the boardroom he is a gonner surely, slimey git!



My thoughts entirely. Even though he was in the "winning" team, Sugar still singled him out for a dose of flak. Also, what about his hamfisted "really down wid me Asian bredrin man!" patter to the couple it took him an age to sell the motor to?


----------



## Skim (Mar 30, 2006)

It was quite painful to watch Jo pleading with Sugar to be given another chance. She also looked behind her as she walked out of the boardroom, as if she wanted to say one last word. 

Ansell came out of that episode really badly, didn't he? I thought he was a contender to win, now I'm not so sure. Doesn't look like he can fight his corner when it comes down to it. He should have backed up Jo when she got a bollocking from that car saleseman – he was also responsible for taking the 'sold' sign off the car after the deal fell through, but just slipped into the background as he always does.

The sad thing about last night is that the more cohesive team lost, while Paul, Syed and the blondes should have really been in the firing line. 

Ruth's a bit dour, but I think she deserves to win...


----------



## Skim (Mar 30, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> My thoughts entirely. Even though he was in the "winning" team, Sugar still singled him out for a dose of flak. Also, what about his hamfisted "really down wid me Asian bredrin man!" patter to the couple it took him an age to sell the motor to?




Just truly awful. Every time he opens his mouth, he has to tell people about how he's fought his way up from the gutter, how he's a fighter, etc etc...


----------



## han (Mar 30, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> It was quite painful to watch Jo pleading with Sugar to be given another chance. She also looked behind her as she walked out of the boardroom, as if she wanted to say one last word.



That was cringeworthy wasn't it!

Yep it's a shame that the good team lost last night....they actually seemed to be quite nice to each other this week (as nice as people who want to claw their way to the top CAN be   )


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 30, 2006)

The really annoying one who got fired is currently on Victoria Derbyshire on 5Live. So I am currently listening to two of the most annoying women in the universe talk to each other. Why


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Ruth's a bit dour, but I think she deserves to win...


Would you want to work with her and have that sourpuss face staring at you every day?

No thanks!


----------



## beeboo (Mar 30, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Would you want to work with her and have that sourpuss face staring at you every day?
> 
> No thanks!



That Michelle is a bit of a misery as well, but she gets away with it by being blonde and slinky.

Had to hand it to Ruth last night - crikey, that woman could sell! 

Sharon didn't deserve to get through last night.  Don't understand how Ansell's team failed to sell the extras though, you'd have thought that was relatively easy compared to selling cars


----------



## Skim (Mar 30, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Would you want to work with her and have that sourpuss face staring at you every day?




I'd rather work for her than most of the other people left. She's a bit of a grump, but at least she's not girly and crap (like the blondes), a smarmy bullshitter (like Syed) or two-faced (like Paul.)


----------



## lemontop (Mar 30, 2006)

From the trailers for next week it looks like Syed's going to get even slimier hanging around women's changing rooms! It was a real shame that iut wan't the other group in the firing line. They had absolutely no organisation whatsoever. Syed really doesn't resond well to female project managers.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 30, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> From the trailers for next week it looks like Syed's going to get even slimier hanging around women's changing rooms! It was a real shame that iut wan't the other group in the firing line. They had absolutely no organisation whatsoever. Syed really doesn't resond well to female project managers.



I reckon Syed is a misogynistic wee cunt.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think Ruth is a sourpuss at all, she's just serious about her approach to the tasks. So far she hasn't bitched about anyone and has been quite contained and relatively normal compared to the rest.  She listened carefully about how to sell cars and she did as she had been told and sold the most cars.  Not just that but her manner made people feel confident in her and relaxed and comfortable around her and that counts for a lot. If I was deciding who got hired and fired so far Ruth would be the one I'd hire.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 30, 2006)

*Six down, Seven to go !*

With four girls fired and surely only Ruth capable of winning from the remaining three since the blonde bombshells Michelle and Sharon are her only competition I think we are about enter a phase of boy's getting rapidly fired! 
 I have had to revise my view that either Ruth or Paul would go after last night, although I still think Paul is not going to make it to the end. I have to admit Ruth is looking a very strong candidate.

 As for the boys well my Dark Horse is Tuan who hardly figured last night and is keeping a low profile whereas Sugar has already vented his feelings about Samuel, Ansell and slime ball Syed!  [God he's hideous! I just want to be in the after show audience just so I can wave a red 'FIRED' board at him when they ask the audience   ]


----------



## bonjour (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone know when there's gonna be a repeat of "Apprentice, you're fired"?

I hear that Jo made a complete arse of herself on that, I missed it due to Desperate housewives.

I officially hate Syed, the cunt for coming with that "I came over here and worked my way up, no handouts, im an asskissing arrogant cunt"


----------



## Bomber (Apr 5, 2006)

What will it be like, "Post Jo"     Will Syed get filled in at last?  Is Michelle headed back to the checkouts ?  Is there any truth in the rumour linking Ruth with a WWE contract ?  Is Sharon just a naughty girl who needs a good spanking ............ oh! sorry must stop thinking out aloud


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just watched last nights.

Samuel was the obvious choice there, for weeks he's been doing fuck all. I think Michelle was playing the boardroom game well. Despite how she took the piss and was looking for an easy ride in the VIP lounge it was so obvious that Samuel was worse that at times she was almost laughing at Sugar's suggestions that she might be the one to go.

Syed was excelling himself in the creepy slimy bastard stakes this week though. It was like he was there to cop off, snaking Paul's sales, following that woman into the changing rooms and the comment around the dinner table at the end about Sharon looking stunning or something yeeeeurrrgghhh!
Only a matter of time before he's on the losing team again, then he's gone. He's fucking rubbish.

Would have been interesting to see Philip Green approach Paul for the £100 outfit. He has the lines and a shit load of cheek to sell to women and is clearly really good at it but  IME blokes don't generally go for that.

I missed the trailer off next weeks, what's the challenge?


----------



## souljacker (Apr 6, 2006)

I felt sorry for Ruth, being dragged into that boardroom again. She is by far the best salesman of the lot. I suppose Ansell didn't do much wrong though.

If I was in their team, I would have had a right go at Michelle for that wasted morning in the VIP room. 

And Paul should have decked Sayed for trying to nick all his sales.

As for Samuel, the most pointless marketing strategy I've ever seen was the bottle of water nonsense.


----------



## jæd (Apr 6, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Syed was excelling himself in the creepy slimy bastard stakes this week though. It was like he was there to cop off, snaking Paul's sales, following that woman into the changing rooms and the comment around the dinner table at the end about Sharon looking stunning or something yeeeeurrrgghhh!



Yep, but he's easily the cutest out of the lot.


----------



## Nlogax (Apr 6, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Yep, but he's easily the cutest out of the lot.



He just bugs the hell out of me.   And last night...how creepy did he look in the dressing rooms?


----------



## Bomber (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, Michelle played the boardroom choice just right, despite Sugar teasing her about leaving friendships out of any decision & then turning it against her when she selected Ruth. She new full well that Ruth was not for the high jump and that it would effectively mean two against one with Samuel, who was the weakest link after all !!  

 No way will Syed win it!! He is simply awful, depite being compelling TV viewing!  He clearly has no time for women unless he's letching over them in the changing room !!  Ruth is the clear favourite now!! 

Next to go? Michelle or Syed !!


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 6, 2006)

How much longer can Tuan manage to get away with it? He's useless, and also scared shitless. He seems incapable of making a decision. It's kind of funny to watch though, as he's so obviously flying by the seat of his pants.

Ruth is very capable but utterly charmless. She has no creativity at all. Paul's my favourite. Calm, and able to get along with anyone. A much under valued skill in my opinion.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 6, 2006)

Little spoiler alert...!


My boyfriend works at the same company as Tuan, and he is back in his old job, so presumably he gets the boot at some point.


I guess that isn't really surprising, would be a bit of a shocker if he'd won it!


----------



## foo (Apr 6, 2006)

i don't like Alan Sugar now. 

i'm so fickle.


----------



## rennie (Apr 6, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Ruth is very capable but utterly charmless.



why does she always frown?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 6, 2006)

Is it only me but does anyone else find the boardroom and the 'you've been fired' along with pointy finger, vaguely erotic?


----------



## rennie (Apr 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Is it only me but does anyone else find the boardroom and the 'you've been fired' along with pointy finger, vaguely erotic?




it's definitely just YOU!


----------



## rennie (Apr 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Is it only me but does anyone else find the boardroom and the 'you've been fired' along with pointy finger, vaguely erotic?




it's definitely just YOU!


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 6, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i don't like Alan Sugar now.
> 
> i'm so fickle.



But then he said 'sure as I've got a hole in my arse..' and I loved him again.  




			
				miss giggles said:
			
		

> Paul's my favourite. Calm, and able to get along with anyone. A much under valued skill in my opinion.



Agreed - until he gets pissed and starts blathering "you're talking shit!"


----------



## sparkling (Apr 6, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> it's definitely just YOU!


     Okay I got the message no need to repeat it quite so often


----------



## bonjour (Apr 6, 2006)

Paul is the obvious winner so far, he's looking strongest and most confident, Ruth just looks scary.
Why the others will go:
Michelle - Shes not such a great project manager, she fucked up, she just wanted to piss away time prancing with fashion and be Vogue girl the for day. Shes a weak character
Syed - he hasnt gone yet because he's been on the winning team luckily. Cunt.
Tuan - someone mentioned he was weak and indecisive and generally crap, all true.
Sharon - Weak character, can't control her emotions when things dont go her way.

Paul to win definately.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2006)

Is Paul the one who is actually quite funny? The white guy who flirted impressively with all the female Top Shop customers.
I like him too.


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 6, 2006)

P3D2E-K47 said:
			
		

> Paul is the obvious winner so far, he's looking strongest and most confident, Ruth just looks scary.
> Why the others will go:
> Michelle - Shes not such a great project manager, she fucked up, she just wanted to piss away time prancing with fashion and be Vogue girl the for day. Shes a weak character
> Syed - he hasnt gone yet because he's been on the winning team luckily. Cunt.
> ...



You didnt mention Ansell?


----------



## rennie (Apr 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Okay I got the message no need to repeat it quite so often




Ooops.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 6, 2006)

Paul's the only one I think I could cope with working with in real life.

I also think he is rather cute in a cheeky-chap kind of way


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 6, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> You didnt mention Ansell?


I can understand how you could miss him out, he manages to drift under the radar impressively each time he's on the losing team.

Likeable enough character but a bit crap at most things.


----------



## Skim (Apr 6, 2006)

I prefer the Lego version, personally:

Boleg Bros Lego


----------



## muser (Apr 7, 2006)

*Why I don't own a TV*

I only saw the last episode, and read a bit of this thread, but I liked michelle and ruth. Ruth even stuck up for her under fire project manager! I hope she goes on to win it. Tuan, is he the asian guy who says little but is amiable with everyone. I think he should win it also just for possessing that quality.
Syed is bad, but by the looks of things I've missed the worst of him.


----------



## muser (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry to post so soon on the same thread. I just finished watching the episode in which jo leaves the show. I got to say that I truly empathized with her parting comment in which she says that all she wanted to do was be nice.
You could come back and say the business world isn't for nice people but at some point that world will have to accomodate them.
It just lost a great candidate.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 7, 2006)

I think Tuan is next to go. He seems to get through by keeping quiet and avoiding confrontation. Ruth has really surprised me recently and Paul has a good chance. I really don't want it to be Syed although Alan Sugar was going on about how much he liked him on Jonathan Ross on Friday. Please don't let it happen!


----------



## beeboo (Apr 7, 2006)

Badger to win, surely - wouldn't want to work with her, but she is scarily good.

Her vs. Tuan in the 'negotiation' this week was brilliant to watch.


----------



## Nlogax (Apr 7, 2006)

Paul or Ruth to take it.   

I sincerely hope anyway


----------



## sparkling (Apr 12, 2006)

So who is out tonight?  I'm off to get myself settled and comfy for another night of car crash tv.


----------



## liberty (Apr 12, 2006)

Get Syed out he has to be the biggest wanker I have ever seen.. Still I'm watching Grand Design though so will have to wait until Sat  / Tuesday


----------



## oddworld (Apr 12, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Get Syed out he has to be the biggest wanker I have ever seen



I was positive he was out tonight, ignorant tosser.


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 12, 2006)

*argh get rid of sayid!*

so who it going to be? that not many left really Paul Ruth Anso(sp?)
none of them are as young as Tim was, I don't see his apprentice there...?

he says he can do the job why doesn't he shave his beard put some glasses on and go undercover.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Apr 12, 2006)

oddworld said:
			
		

> I was positive he was out tonight, ignorant tosser.


yeah same as, what a shame, he is such a slimy fucker isnt he


----------



## bonjour (Apr 12, 2006)

I knew Sharon was gonna go, although Syed was a total "Prick" he did make sales, and lets face it, that's what it comes down to in the end. Even with the penalty he made more moolah than Sharon.


----------



## han (Apr 12, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Get Syed out he has to be the biggest wanker I have ever seen.. Still I'm watching Grand Design though so will have to wait until Sat  / Tuesday



I totally agree! What a nobhead!   

There are no depths to which that man would not sink to save his skin....He'd sell his granny....


----------



## han (Apr 12, 2006)

Real shame he wasn't voted out this week.   

My faves are the black geezer (can't remember his name, he's nice!)....and that  brummy woman...


----------



## The Lone Runner (Apr 12, 2006)

I think the brummie women is called Ruth Badger...best name EVER


----------



## han (Apr 12, 2006)

she's a dude...I like her...I hope she wins...the rest are all just creeps (except the black bloke, and Dun is ok too).

They're the kind of people who would've grassed you up at school so that they would get favour with the teachers and become head boy...


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 13, 2006)

Certainly the most compelling boardroom scene so far.  I didn't have a clue who would go.


----------



## Skim (Apr 13, 2006)

Sharon really cheered up when she was sacked. I had been finding her a bit annoying, but it turned out she was so miserable because she hadn't been able to see her kids for weeks.

Loved her parting shot to Syed, done with a smile: "You're an arrogant wanker. Good luck."


----------



## sparkling (Apr 13, 2006)

Excellent programme      Loved seeing Sayed being told repeatedly to 'shut up'.  You can see that AS is the only one that Sayed will listen to at the moment but even then his arrogance was such that he said if he gets fired it will AS loss!!!

You have to sort of admire such self belief in a way.  He may be a lying, self promoting, no scruples, no morals bloke but he does have drive, ambition and self belief...he will be successful in his career but possibly lonely in life...I almost feel sorry for him and wonder what his family life is like.


----------



## thefuse (Apr 13, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Sharon really cheered up when she was sacked. I had been finding her a bit annoying, but it turned out she was so miserable because she hadn't been able to see her kids for weeks.
> 
> Loved her parting shot to Syed, done with a smile: "You're an arrogant wanker. Good luck."


i dont think she was being miserable at all. i'm sure it was an editing decision.
And I think sayed will be kept in til the last two or three, just for entertainment.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 13, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Real shame he wasn't voted out this week.
> 
> My faves are the black geezer (can't remember his name, he's nice!)....and that  brummy woman...



He's called Ansell. My mum told me that she was reading an article by some pop psychologist person and apparently he is the only one of them that displays true leadership qualities.

Ruth Badger   

She's growing on me

I want to hit Syed very, very hard. Several times.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 13, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> He's called Ansell. My mum told me that she was reading an article by some pop psychologist person and apparently he is the only one of them that displays true leadership qualities.
> 
> Ruth Badger
> 
> ...



Me too, i must have told him too "shut up you wanker" tons of times...

What a complete delusional, arrogant, self absorbed, moronic chump he is.................  

His sales tactics are false and cringeworthy.....

I'd buy off paul everytime.......charmer


----------



## oddworld (Apr 13, 2006)

Chump is a fab word   

Imagine if Sir Alan leaned across the table and said "Shut it you chump" 

Class  

Minamalistic coat stand anyone


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 13, 2006)

oddworld said:
			
		

> Chump is a fab word
> 
> Imagine if Sir Alan leaned across the table and said "Shut it you chump"
> 
> ...



LOL   

i dont think anything will shut him up, hes an arse


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I think the brummie women is called Ruth Badger...best name EVER



Great name - isn't it?


----------



## pennimania (Apr 13, 2006)

I like Ansell too, but however hard I try I can't help being reminded of one of the Cenobites  

Not Pinhead, one who lurks in the background.


----------



## oddworld (Apr 13, 2006)

I keep thinking Ansell is Carl Cox


----------



## sparkling (Apr 13, 2006)

I've really decided that Syed is misunderstood and deep down is unhappy....all he needs is a bit of attention and love and someone to listen to him and then maybe he might just calm down.  He has probably had people tellling him to shut up all his life and inside is feeling sad...poor little Syed.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2006)

I think Syed is a nasty wee misogynist.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 13, 2006)

The 'Ansell as Hippoptamus' scene in the pool was pure class !!    But my days of lusting over Sharon are gone sniif blows a X   

 As for Syed ....... what a creep !!  Also thought Paul showed his true colours as a slimebag last night as well !  

 Anyhow, no way Duan is going to win and Michelle is hanging on by the skin of her teeth.  Surely Sugar can't be contemplating employing Syed? Soo it's still Ruth to win for me with Ansell making a late run on the inside !!


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 13, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> The 'Ansell as Hippoptamus' scene in the pool was pure class !!


Yeah, that was definitely the scene of the episode


----------



## alef (Apr 13, 2006)

Ansell briefly showed some leadership skills early on when settling a dispute between others, but otherwise seems too quiet. I'm routing for Ruth, she's pretty slick with the sales. Paul will last a while but I don't find him that interesting. Syed scares me with the whites showing under his eyes! Surely these will be the last four, then the firing gets more tricky...




			
				oddworld said:
			
		

> Chump is a fab word


<random off-topic comment> If you write the word "chump" in lowercase joined-up writing and leave the p very slightly open, then you can turn it upside down and it'll read exactly the same. Try it, well worth the few seconds of effort!</randomness>


----------



## aqua (Apr 13, 2006)

I only suuport Michelle cos she's from Hull  she hasn't the skills to win

Ruth I like and I did like Paul upto recently

Ansell I haven't made up my mind about

Syed I have, and its not fit for people to read


----------



## jasoon (Apr 13, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> The 'Ansell as Hippoptamus' scene in the pool was pure class !!    But my days of lusting over Sharon are gone sniif blows a X



thats was c





and his grin when having the facial


----------



## sparkling (Apr 13, 2006)

Aaah I am feeling quite protective of my little misunderstood Syed...if only people would be nicer to him I am sure he would change...its people like you who have caused him to behave like he does...he just needs some kindness and attention.


----------



## Skim (Apr 13, 2006)

oddworld said:
			
		

> I keep thinking Ansell is Carl Cox


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 13, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

>




Me too  

all he needs is a fat lolly pop in his gob


----------



## jæd (Apr 13, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Aaah I am feeling quite protective of my little misunderstood Syed...if only people would be nicer to him I am sure he would change...its people like you who have caused him to behave like he does...he just needs some kindness and attention.



And to take his top off more... That shot of him in the hot-tub... Hmmmmmm...


----------



## oddworld (Apr 13, 2006)

Syed:

Now he says: "£100,000 salary is not enough but it’s a good place to start."


----------



## smorodina (Apr 13, 2006)

How many times did Sayd mention that he grew up in East End?   

Three hundred times or more?


----------



## smorodina (Apr 13, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> <random off-topic comment> If you write the word "chump" in lowercase ......</randomness>



Brilliant! Kept me occupied for a bit


----------



## Bomber (Apr 13, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Aaah I am feeling quite protective of my little misunderstood Syed...if only people would be nicer to him I am sure he would change...its people like you who have caused him to behave like he does...he just needs some kindness and attention.




 He needs some 'attention' allright !


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 14, 2006)

Was a great one this week. I was surprised Sharon went, I thought Tuan was the one to go this week. 

Syed is the bloke making the show at the moment. Never mind his East End roots, how often does he have to say he's a performer. I loved the bit when Sugar said "You're a performer alright." He was just missing "A fucking clown"  

Paul is out of it now I reckon. All these snide faces behind people's backs, I can't see Sugar liking that. 

Loved it when Michelle was talking about the products she was supposed to be selling like they were shit too.

My feeling is Ruth or Ansell.


----------



## muser (Apr 15, 2006)

*pete doherty for presidency of the USA*

Just watched this off the BBC website (as I don't own a tv), and I got to say that Syed has to go. I felt physically sick watching him in the board room. Alan Sugar seems to like him though, can't think why. Sharon should have stayed and Tuan is wonderful. Although Ansell, paul or Ruth will win.


----------



## Skim (Apr 15, 2006)

I think Sir Alan should give Pete Doherty some tough love


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 15, 2006)

I’d of thought Syed would be right up Allen Sugar’s street, after all he’s always banging on about being a simple barrow-boy from the east end.

I really miss the American version.


----------



## madamv (Apr 15, 2006)

Great show this week.  I agree that Syed is such an annoying twat (sorry Sparkling) and doesnt deserve the position....

Or does he?

I am left wondering what exactly Sir Alan is looking for in an employee?  He seems to be very rude to people,  also his two aides and Jenny (you can send them into the boardroom now) dont greet anyone with smiles or kind eyes.  

Is it just for the camera?  Maybe.  It wouldnt hurt to welcome each other once in a while though would it.


----------



## BEARBOT (Apr 15, 2006)

the only thing syed has going for him is his looks  
tasty!
tho he is an awful, awful person
i felt sick watching him sleaze over the customer in the dressing room
at top shop..what a creep!
there IS such a thing as being too aggressive and cocky,even if u sell big! 
even for alan sugar..there were 2 characters very similiar to syed in the first series...eventually they got the boot. they were kept in cos they and their massive massive egos made for good tv.
on that basis i really dont think syed has a chance of winning...

ruth and paul are real philistines IMHO, not well developed at all as people..
just sales machines!
paul spoke about people sitting around reading books as if it were a BAD thing to do!  
wish there were more likeable people in there.... like say posho james in the first series...he could sell AND he was a class act/charming/goofy at times

i'd like to see ansell win..he seems nice and so easy to get on with as another poster mentioned
michelle and tuan are ok folks too but im not sure they are nearly so strong in sales as ansell


----------



## sparkling (Apr 15, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Just watched this off the BBC website (as I don't own a tv), and I got to say that Syed has to go. I felt physically sick watching him in the board room. Alan Sugar seems to like him though, can't think why. .



Because Sir Alan like me recognises that Syed is misunderstood and that underneath all that showing off is a nice boy struggling to get out.    Syed just needs a cuddle


----------



## han (Apr 16, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> The 'Ansell as Hippoptamus' scene in the pool was pure class !!



innee cute  very huggable, ahhh  Ansell -  *mwah* <kisses Ansell on his chubby chops>  

Yep I think Ansell IS a true leader - true leaders make people feel good about themselves, they are not bullies, they don't have to be. True leaders have the respect of their collegues.

Alan Sugar's two aides are such a pair of creeps as well. They both have their tongues lodged firmly up his ringpiece.   

He's a shark, they're the little fish that follow, eating the scraps and sucking up to him. Yuk.


----------



## han (Apr 16, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

>




god yes he is SO Carl Cox innee!!!   

I wonder if he likes techno...


----------



## Skim (Apr 17, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Alan Sugar's two aides are such a pair of creeps as well. They both have their tongues lodged firmly up his ringpiece.
> 
> He's a shark, they're the little fish that follow, eating the scraps and sucking up to him. Yuk.




I do like Nick, though – just for his permanent quizzical look.


----------



## muser (Apr 17, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I think Sir Alan should give Pete Doherty some tough love



unfortunately kate moss did that.


----------



## muser (Apr 17, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Because Sir Alan like me recognises that Syed is misunderstood and that underneath all that showing off is a nice boy struggling to get out.    Syed just needs a cuddle



.. and a kick up the arse, of which there would be no shortage of volunteers.


----------



## muser (Apr 17, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> innee cute  very huggable, ahhh  Ansell -  *mwah* <kisses Ansell on his chubby chops>
> 
> Yep I think Ansell IS a true leader - true leaders make people feel good about themselves, they are not bullies, they don't have to be. True leaders have the respect of their collegues.
> 
> ...



true


----------



## liberty (Apr 19, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Because Sir Alan like me recognises that Syed is misunderstood and that underneath all that showing off is a nice boy struggling to get out.    Syed just needs a cuddle


I'm worried about you


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 19, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> I'm worried about you




me too mate...  

he needs a slap not a cuddle.......  

SYED >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>OUT


----------



## liberty (Apr 19, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Aaah I am feeling quite protective of my little misunderstood Syed...if only people would be nicer to him I am sure he would change...its people like you who have caused him to behave like he does...he just needs some kindness and attention.


Don't you know he's work hard all his life from the day he was born he also grew up in the east end


----------



## Skim (Apr 19, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Don't you know he's work hard all his life from the day he was born he also grew up in the east end



Oh really? When did he say that?


----------



## aqua (Apr 19, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Don't you know he's work hard all his life from the day he was born he also grew up in the east end


and that he's never taken a  hand out


----------



## sparkling (Apr 19, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Don't you know he's work hard all his life from the day he was born he also grew up in the east end



There you go then    He just needs to learn how to relax and maybe come to terms with being born in the East End.  I was born South of London but I don't keep banging on about it...anyway lets all be nice to Syed and understand that he has learned behaviour and at the moment doens't understand how much his behaviour effects others.


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm going to miss The Apprentice tonight   

*hugs Alan doll*


----------



## Bomber (Apr 19, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> ...... understand that he has learned behaviour and at the moment doens't understand how much his behaviour effects others.



 i agree !! Let's beat him up !!


----------



## sparkling (Apr 19, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I'm going to miss The Apprentice tonight
> 
> *hugs Alan doll*


<jealous mode>  Have you got an Alan doll?    I want one


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 19, 2006)

Nowadays I turn away when they show the boardroom clip from the forthcoming episode, 'cos I get too much of a clue as to which direction he's pointing at when he delivers his famous catchphrase; "You're sacked".


----------



## Skim (Apr 19, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> <jealous mode>  Have you got an Alan doll?    I want one



But why have an Alan doll when you could have a Syed doll? It could have a set of six voices:

"No one gave me any handouts"

"I come from the East End"

"I'll give you 120%"

"Thanks for the opportunity Sir Alan"

"I'm playing to win"

"Is that the lowest price you can give me?" 

A little plastic thing with a quiff and Bollywood eyes... I'd even buy one myself. (After ruthless negotiation with the toy shop owner, natch.)


----------



## Random One (Apr 19, 2006)

oh man Syed is such a penis!!!!  he went and stood under a normal railway bridge and thought it was wandsworth bridge...grrrrr


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 19, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> oh man Syed is such a penis!!!!  he went and stood under a normal railway bridge and thought it was wandsworth bridge...grrrrr



Not as funny as that light falling on Pauls head.


----------



## Random One (Apr 19, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Not as funny as that light falling on Pauls head.


 hehe yeah that was good


----------



## Nlogax (Apr 19, 2006)

This is trainwreck viewing.   Absolutely loving it...


----------



## Random One (Apr 19, 2006)

i rekon Tuan has haddit!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Apr 19, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> oh man Syed is such a penis!!!!  he went and stood under a normal railway bridge and thought it was wandsworth bridge...grrrrr


absoloute class! syed is such a nob


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 19, 2006)

I didn't loose my integrety???

Tuan was very strange he said he wouldn't lie but I would have loved to have see him *sell*, there is plenty of leeway there, and not loosing ultimately to Syid isn't a very high objective.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 19, 2006)

If he had let a single flat Syed would have gone.

edited to add: actually no if he let a single flat the team would have won! But Sugar must be itching to fire Syed.


----------



## Random One (Apr 19, 2006)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> If he had let a single flat Syed would have gone.
> 
> edited to add: actually no if he let a single flat the team would have won! But Sugar must be itching to fire Syed.


 i doubt it....i rekon some of the "firing" is blatently dependent on what would make good viewing too...and although he is one of the biggest plonkers on the planet Syed is still more exciting to watch than Tuan


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 19, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> i doubt it....i rekon some of the "firing" is blatently dependent on what would make good viewing too...and although he is one of the biggest plonkers on the planet Syed is still more exciting to watch than Tuan




actually I think there was a solid reason not to fire Syid this week, the walk by sale and Sir! Alan explained that, there was no reason not to fire Tuan


----------



## zoooo (Apr 19, 2006)

Bugger.   
I'd just started fancying Tuan.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Apr 19, 2006)

me too ^^^^


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 19, 2006)

The choice tonight was obvious. Sugar tried to make the board room interesting but it was easy.

Will they go to working alone next week or still in teams? I never saw the first series.

I reckon it will be Syed or Michelle out next, Syed is great comedy viewing but the series is at a point where the desperation of the final 4 can probably do without him.

Michelle just annoys me, her voice mainly. 

Ansell is my favourite, he's very understated and hasn't been a problem with anyone throughout the series from what I've seen. Seems a good bloke in fact compared to the rest of them. He hasn't been in the boardroom for quite a few weeks now though so it will be interesting to see him there when the time comes.


----------



## Epico (Apr 19, 2006)

If 'The Badger' doesn't win this I'll be very surprised.

Infact if I were Sir Alan I'd be tempted to just give her the job now.


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 19, 2006)

*did you see the kitchen!??*

my god, is this what people to look forward to in life?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2006)

I never claim I can predict the future but man O man Syed is not going to win this!
 *gets down on her knees and prays*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2006)

He is rather cute..................


----------



## sparkling (Apr 20, 2006)

Excellent veiwing again.  I didn't like Ruth at first but she is growing on me now and I admire the way she just walked all over the boys and was honest about it to Alan.

Twould be great for a woman to win even if she does have a dodgy Brummie accent.  

Otherwise my little Syed with his flashes of brilliance...standing under the railway bridge


----------



## thefuse (Apr 20, 2006)

did you see her licking her lips in the board room, like some kind of porn star though?
i think she'd do the job ok but she's not exactly TV friendly


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 20, 2006)

What I find entertaining about about Syed is his resolute ability to claim some sort of victory even in his most appalling fuck-ups. After the pizza disaster he kept repeating he had (variously) given 150%/110%. Another amusing tendency he displays is to cover a big blunder with the observation that it was a "learning curve". His level of self delusion is promethean.

I think he is an utter twat, but suspect the show would be much less fun without him.


----------



## Nlogax (Apr 20, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> What I find entertaining about about Syed is his resolute ability to claim some sort of victory even in his most appalling fuck-ups. After the pizza disaster he kept repeating he had (variously) given 150%/110%. Another amusing tendency he displays is to cover a big blunder with the observation that it was a "learning curve". His level of self delusion is promethean.



I suppose it's reassuring for him that even though he'll be fired from The Apprentice soon, there's always a place for him in politics.     He's a slippery sod. But yes, extremely entertaining.


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 20, 2006)

Wandsworth Bridge





    


Next weeks looks like a cracker with Paul taking on his most suited persona of Butlins red coat.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 20, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Wandsworth Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I pissed myself laughing at that! Having lived on Wandsworth Road, I knew exactly where it was. I recognised the scrap yard too.


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 20, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> did you see her licking her lips in the board room, like some kind of porn star though?


Yes.

<shudders>

She's still the best of the lot though.  She knew she wasn't going to get fired, and so did Alan Sugar.  Although I started off liking Paul I really think he is not a very nice person - more lecherous than Syed, big-headed and with a nice line in pulling faces behind his team members backs.  Not very appealing.

Ansell and Ruth for the final.


----------



## Skim (Apr 20, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Next weeks looks like a cracker with Paul taking on his most suited persona of Butlins red coat.



That's very apt  I'm not a Paul fan – he's a two-faced bullshit merchant. I wouldn't buy a thing from him, I don't like his sales style.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 20, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> That's very apt  I'm not a Paul fan – he's a two-faced bullshit merchant. I wouldn't buy a thing from him, I don't like his sales style.



He was funny last night though. When he wasn't making sales, he started pulling a strange joey deacon style face, pushing his tongue out. You could tell that he was really shitting it. 

I think its between Ansell and Ruth, with Ruth winning.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> That's very apt  I'm not a Paul fan – he's a two-faced bullshit merchant. I wouldn't buy a thing from him, I don't like his sales style.



Now i would buy from him all day long  

I think that says more about me than it does about him.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 20, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> did you see her licking her lips in the board room, like some kind of porn star though?
> i think she'd do the job ok but she's not exactly TV friendly



She was pulling all sorts of faces wasn't she?  I intepreted that as little escapes of body language that she was unaware she was doing.  There seemed to be lots of teeth baring and tongue sticking out which are all aggressive signals I think.  Someone else might come along and say she was showing passive signals but to me she seemed to be saying 'I don't like you very much, I'm slightly scared of you and I'll growl and bare my teeth if you try to hurt me'


----------



## Nlogax (Apr 20, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> She was pulling all sorts of faces wasn't she?  I intepreted that as little escapes of body language that she was unaware she was doing.  There seemed to be lots of teeth baring and tongue sticking out which are all aggressive signals I think.  Someone else might come along and say she was showing passive signals but to me she seemed to be saying 'I don't like you very much, I'm slightly scared of you and I'll growl and bare my teeth if you try to hurt me'



With her body language she struck me as slightly cocky.   And why not, considering she'd wiped the floor with her teammates and knew she'd be never get fired this week.  5 lettings out of 6...seriously impressive.

I like her. She's going to win this - as long as she keeps reminding herself that sometimes playing the team game is a necessity.


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm going to be on holiday next wednesday 

When my husband said "oh, you're going to miss it" and I said I would catch it when it's repeated the following tuesday, he told me I was addicted to the programme   

I'd like the badger to win, as much as I think Ansell is alright, sometimes I think he's just like a big mountain of a man.. unreadable, unpenetrable, not sure what goes on inside his head..


----------



## Bomber (Apr 20, 2006)

Why oh! why didn't that light hit Syed instead !!  Especially while he was trying to get in with the wrong keys !!   

Was it me or did Michelle say, "let's go to bed" to Paul


----------



## lemontop (Apr 20, 2006)

Another cracking episode last night with the Wansworth Bridge cock up etc! Syed is so full of himself. How anyone can confuse a bog standard find them all over London railway bridge with the giant thing that crosses the Thames is hilarious. He has to go next week. I can't believe the man has managed to sustain a job in real life without people telling him where to go shove his 120%. 
Ruth is really growing on me although I do find it disturbing that she refers to herself as 'the badger'. Michelle is not really doing anything spectacular. Paul is showing a wee nasty side to his character when he can't get what he wants. Ansell is being pretty much the all round good guy. Ruth or ansell to win.
Next week looks very Peter Kaye style holiday camp tastic!


----------



## Bomber (Apr 20, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Next week looks very Peter Kaye style holiday camp tastic!



 Such a tragedy that Jo isn't in it, she'd have been fantastic as a 'Red Coat' !!


----------



## muser (Apr 20, 2006)

Syed was cringe worthy last night. Staying in the boardroom to thank SAS. I actually thought of Tuan as someone I could look up to  He was truthful and pleasant and gave Sir Alan an easy choice, even though I thought SAS  was finding ways to turn the pistol on Syed.
I absolutely adored ruth in tonight's show, she will win it, you can tell. As long as Ansell makes it to the finishing line with her.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 20, 2006)

Also, how come the dozy Michelle has lasted this long? Her whiny voice, and inane turn of phrase really grate on me.


----------



## thefuse (Apr 20, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> She was pulling all sorts of faces wasn't she?  I intepreted that as little escapes of body language that she was unaware she was doing.  There seemed to be lots of teeth baring and tongue sticking out which are all aggressive signals I think.  Someone else might come along and say she was showing passive signals but to me she seemed to be saying 'I don't like you very much, I'm slightly scared of you and I'll growl and bare my teeth if you try to hurt me'


exactly   
it was funny to watch


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Also, how come the dozy Michelle has lasted this long? Her whiny voice, and inane turn of phrase really grate on me.



Me too, those big doe eyes dont melt me at all................

*goes to get scissors*


----------



## beeboo (Apr 22, 2006)

Just caught up with this now.

I'll miss Tuan, he was a cutie.     But not apprentice material.

Badger rocked as per usual.  She kicks ass!   

I used to like Paul, but...urgh.  No.


----------



## circlesquare (Apr 23, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Also, how come the dozy Michelle has lasted this long?



I think she has been on winning teams quite a few times. IMHO Ruth and Paul are looking strong to win, with Ansell the possible dark horse outsider. I'm not sure what will happen to Sayed, Sir Alan seems to have been on the brink of firing him about three times, then held back. 

The Apprentice is one of my guilty pleasures-I'm forever going on about what rubbish BB and I'm a Celebrity are, then watch this


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 25, 2006)

circlesquare said:
			
		

> The Apprentice is one of my guilty pleasures-I'm forever going on about what rubbish BB and I'm a Celebrity are, then watch this



Me tooo! I'm fascinated by it! 

One thing has been nagging me about it though. Every other week, there is an odd number of contestants, which means one team inevitably has one more member than the other. This is an obvious advantage when it comes to completing tasks. Is any account taken of this when it comes to deciding which team "wins" each week?

[I can't believe I'm actually posting a question about a tv "reality" show. I really do need to get out more!]

Happie Chappie


----------



## Bomber (Apr 25, 2006)

I miss Sharon


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 25, 2006)

Have you seen the Badger stories in the News of the Screws? Her ex outed her as a lesbian and (made up?) a load of prurient stuff about her 3 in a bed romps or whatever. She then leaves loads of messages on his mobile (  ) threatening to kill him and his pets or whatever. According to NotS, the filth are investigating...


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 26, 2006)

Just over 5 hours to go!


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 26, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Have you seen the Badger stories in the News of the Screws? Her ex outed her as a lesbian and (made up?) a load of prurient stuff about her 3 in a bed romps or whatever. She then leaves loads of messages on his mobile (  ) threatening to kill him and his pets or whatever. According to NotS, the filth are investigating...


Don't fuck with the Badger


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 26, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Don't fuck with the Badger


----------



## thefuse (Apr 26, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Just over 5 hours to go!


I know what you mean.
i think i might like this programme a bit too much


----------



## thefuse (Apr 26, 2006)

how desperate are these two to win this thing?
i'd sack both of them tonight.


----------



## Louloubelle (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2006)

Not good for my karma...but he had it coming!

Have to watch the after show........chances of syed getting booed?...Or will they love him?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

I so thought he was going to get rid of her. I was shouting no!! at the telly


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I so thought he was going to get rid of her. I was shouting no!! at the telly



PMSL.....must say, that raised a heart beat in me also...


----------



## beeboo (Apr 26, 2006)

Yesssss! 

see ya Syed!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2006)

I keep realising I actually love people just as they get fired.


----------



## thefuse (Apr 26, 2006)

i like syed.
he was never going to get the job but he is funny


----------



## catrina (Apr 26, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i like syed.
> he was never going to get the job but he is funny



yeah, you could tell sir allen didn't want to fire him really, but then of course he had to fire him.

he made the show entertaining, but glad he's gone, not much integrity, wouldn't want to work with him and i certainly wouldn't buy his sales techniques as a customer and would probably complain about him to his manager!


----------



## thefuse (Apr 26, 2006)

fair play to him though, he accepted all his faults on the aftershow and was cringeing at himself with all his cock ups.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 26, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> fair play to him though, he accepted all his faults on the aftershow and was cringeing at himself with all his cock ups.



yer tink?  I was cringing myself at his mock self-effacing routine - and he was peddling all the same 'learning curve' crap that he's done all the way through.


----------



## thefuse (Apr 26, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> yer tink?  I was cringing myself at his mock self-effacing routine - and he was peddling all the same 'learning curve' crap that he's done all the way through.


he talks a lot of crap yeah but i still like him


----------



## han (Apr 27, 2006)

thank FUCK Syed's gone!


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh bollocks. Syed got fired and I missed it!


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 27, 2006)

*shithead*




			
				beeboo said:
			
		

> yer tink?  I was cringing myself at his mock self-effacing routine - and he was peddling all the same 'learning curve' crap that he's done all the way through.



he totally ignored all points about him being a liar, he took nothing new in whatsoever... he's a completely dick, I was disappointed they had two tabloid journalist on the panel who wouldnt call him on i cos they are used to dealing with slimeballs


----------



## aqua (Apr 27, 2006)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> Oh bollocks. Syed got fired and I missed it!



you can watch the show again on the beebs website  I did it when I missed a week

I cheered when syed went, what a prat, although Ruth didn't do well in this task either, but tbh I think I'd be bad if it was just me and syed in a team 

I'm not sure who I want to win though


----------



## beeboo (Apr 27, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> he talks a lot of crap yeah but i still like him



<shakes head>

you're very wrong


----------



## thefuse (Apr 27, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> <shakes head>
> 
> you're very wrong


dont get me wrong here. i wouldnt want to live with him or work with him or be anwhere near him particularly. he just made me laugh, especially at the end when he was watching his highlights.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 27, 2006)

Syed made me SO mad when they were in the boardroom yesterday. All that winding Ruth up and 'calm down I'm not talking to you if you're shouting at me' when she wasn't shouting at him  to make her look bad. Boo. bad schoolboy tactics. Didn't work sonny Jim. See you!


----------



## kins (Apr 27, 2006)

I am so pleased that twat is out!  I can't believe he lasted so long.  I find him strangley attractive though, which annoys me!


----------



## trashpony (Apr 27, 2006)

kins said:
			
		

> I am so pleased that twat is out!  I can't believe he lasted so long.  I find him strangley attractive though, which annoys me!



So do I   

I find it deeply disturbing though


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2006)

It's perfectly simple. His personality is poo, but he's as pretty as a little angel.
(His brother in the audience wasn't bad either.)

::sigh::


----------



## T & P (Apr 27, 2006)

kins said:
			
		

> I am so pleased that twat is out!  I can't believe he lasted so long.


 The cynic in me would think that he was kept in the show because hate figures are good for ratings.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 27, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> All that winding Ruth up and 'calm down I'm not talking to you if you're shouting at me' when she wasn't shouting at him  to make her look bad. Boo. bad schoolboy tactics.



What we watched there was my least favourite human behaviour...aggressive accusations of being aggressive....I COCKING hate people who do that and Syed proved my general feelings about him completely right when he started with that. SELF SERVING TOSSER...gets me mad just thinking about wankers that do it   


*relaises that the above rant is really bad for her karma*


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 27, 2006)

Syed was certainly on top form last night. 

Selling a school sports day with added quiz to a bunch of rich yanks and giving away free champagne to the crew.  

I had a feeling he'd go this week, it was a definite once the teams were sorted. On the team with Ruth I thought it unlikely that they'd win and he was by far the weaker of the two. I thought Ruth was on fire in the boardroom. She had it all covered, really wants the win.

I watched the program afterwards and clearly Syed has learnt nothing, he just kept on with his list of stock cliches. I wondered if he really is from a "nothing" background, he seems much more the Tim nice but dim sort.

I can't see how Michelle and Ansell have much chance of winning. They just aren't getting seen enough. I'd guess next week will see them as team managers with one each of Paul and Ruth and Michelle will go.

Ruth has to be favourite to win still, but hoping Ansell will come up with something that will keep him in it.

I'm getting a bit of a sad case where this is concerned


----------



## aqua (Apr 27, 2006)

next week they're on their own though and 2 get fired

Michelle and Paul for me to go - mainly cos I think Paul is a berk


----------



## marshall (Apr 27, 2006)

Michelle and Ansell to go, Ruth runner-up, Paul to win it.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 27, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> What we watched there was my least favourite human behaviour...aggressive accusations of being aggressive....I COCKING hate people who do that and Syed proved my general feelings about him completely right when he started with that. SELF SERVING TOSSER...gets me mad just thinking about wankers that do it
> 
> 
> *relaises that the above rant is really bad for her karma*



Was shouting something very similar to above rant at the tv last night


----------



## beeboo (Apr 27, 2006)

Michelle is bound to go next week I think - as for the others - Ruth is the safe bet to win and Paul runner up, and Ansell as a wild card who could be first out next week or go on to win - he's been 'flying under the radar' (to use apprentice-speak  )- hasn't really put a foot wrong but hasn't done anything outstanding either.

Next week looks like it is going to be ace - completely squirm-inducing aggressive interviewing techniques from the Sugarites.  yikes!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 27, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> next week they're on their own though and 2 get fired
> 
> Michelle and Paul for me to go - mainly cos I think Paul is a berk



Ahh right, I wondered when it would come down to individual performances.

Agree with your choices too. Michelle hasn't done much. Paul has made mistakes and shown his weaknesses.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 27, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Was shouting something very similar to above rant at the tv last night



I just hate passive aggressive behaviour it is the one thing guaranteed to push my buttons....suppose it doesn't help that me and the Badger have the same first name, so every time Syed shouted at her it hit me a touch more. Sad but true


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 27, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> next week they're on their own though and 2 get fired
> 
> Michelle and Paul for me to go - mainly cos I think Paul is a berk



I agree. Apart from the hysterically self-deluded Syed with his learning-curve-this and his 150%-that there is no-one whose longevity in the series I am as gosmacked at than Michelle. Yesterday she even called Tuan "nondescript"! Pot..... kettle..... black, methinks.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 27, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I agree. Apart from the hysterically self-deluded Syed with his learning-curve-this and his 150%-that there is no-one whose longevity in the series I am as gosmacked at than Michelle. Yesterday she even called Tuan "nondescript"! Pot..... kettle..... black, methinks.



mmm - I don't know, I think she is quite a tough cookie - but not very effective (nothing compared to The Badger  )

Tuan on the other hand - absolutely adorable, but far too nice for the job.  I quite like to give him a cuddle though, aww - lovely Tuan!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Apr 27, 2006)

I am SO pleased Syed is out - so irritating.

I reckon Ruth might win. Definitely Michelle out next week.

Dunno who out with her though, maybe Ansell


----------



## lemontop (Apr 27, 2006)

By the way what happened to Ansell in yesterday's show? Didn't see any coverage of him at all except for when they were celebrating at the end.


----------



## thefuse (Apr 27, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> I am SO pleased Syed is out - so irritating.
> 
> I reckon Ruth might win. Definitely Michelle out next week.
> 
> Dunno who out with her though, maybe Ansell


theres a few people on here who think ruth's going to win.
i cant see it at all.
i find her extremly irritating and i've noticed sugar's been wincing at her quite a bit too. i'm not even sure he can control her.
she's also way too arrogant, constantly going on about being the apprentice.
my money's on ansell or paul to win.


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 28, 2006)

In the preview clips of next week when Sugar releases his dogs on the candidates for some intense interviewing it looks like Ruth gets found out for being a bit of a bullshitter about her cv.

and as we all know Sugar, "Don't like bullshitters!"  

I don't think he likes her at all and won't hire her.


----------



## BEARBOT (Apr 28, 2006)

well in the last series all the aggressive sale people who ended up alienating customers along the way got fired despite big results(syra,paul who was similiar to syed in a way..he's now trying to make it as an actor  i'd like to see syed in a film....a remake of the kama sutra   )....

so on that basis i predict neither ruth or paul in this series will win...i personally think paul is a bit of a slimey prat (tho not as bad as syed and well as as been pointed out syed is VERY   easy on the eye UNLIKE paul) 

i dont think SO FAR ruth has pissed off any buyers in the tasks... but sure lying on her cv will probably get her chucked out..shame really cos i strongly prefer her to paul,now that i know she is a lesbian im more behind her as an "underdog" 

michele and ansell havent shown all much of themselves or perhaps syed and ruth have been featured more in the programme cos they are big showoffs, more entertaining characters to watch ..
ASAIK neither michele or ansell have fucked up big time and both seem easy to get on with which SEEMS to be more the type sugar wants rather than cocky super sales people


----------



## tarannau (Apr 28, 2006)

Course she's a bullshittter. 

Of all the people on that programme I'd least like to work with Ruth. It's not because she's not competent or the most annoying by any means. It's more the sense that she fails to listen, constantly exaggerates her achievements and seems to have a distinct habit of claiming the credit for others' work herself.

She's probably the best of a bad bunch, but after working with someone spookily reminscent of the Badger, I think she'd be a living nightmare for most to work with, spreading discontent amongst staff in the longer term.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 28, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Course she's a bullshittter.
> 
> Of all the people on that programme I'd least like to work with Ruth. It's not because she's not competent or the most annoying by any means. It's more the sense that she fails to listen, constantly exaggerates her achievements and seems to have a distinct habit of claiming the credit for others' work herself.
> 
> ...


----------



## thefuse (Apr 28, 2006)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> now that i know she is a lesbian im more behind her as an "underdog"


  
did i miss a special late night XXX show?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 28, 2006)

I've just felt the need to post on here...don't know why seeing as I have not seen this weeks episode yet and can't read the thread cos don't want to know who is out...but just felt the need nontheless to post anyway...am I going mad?


----------



## BEARBOT (Apr 28, 2006)

the fuse....   

the only late night XXX show is between me and syed im afraid(im bi but ruth isnt remotely my type   ....

hmmm what will happen...first ill tape his mouth shut and dress him in retro-y/indie clothes and THEN take them off THEN ill teach him a lesson for bein a wrong un  oh and THEN we go thru the kama sutra page by page with a special concentration on me biting his ass...oh and THEN we can read to each other in bed and tell each other secrets

ok ok ill stop........... excuse self indulgent post everyone..i wont mention syed AGAIN... EVER


----------



## muser (Apr 28, 2006)

Bearbot I couldn't even make it through the after show with him, you must be one tough cookie. I'm glad he is gone, but I wanted it to be last week. Someone mentioned that he was saying the same rubbish in the aftershow and true to form he was his smug, slimey self.
I got a strong feeling paul will win it, when he comes up with an idea it is usually good and wins that episode, he has done it twice now. I think he is a big bullshitter and thoroughly unlikable person but I think that is who win this series.
I was wondering if there is any way of seeing last week's after show? Please give me a link or a download page.


----------



## thefuse (Apr 28, 2006)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> the fuse....
> 
> the only late night XXX show is between me and syed im afraid(im bi but ruth isnt remotely my type   ....


when did you find out that ruth is a lesbian then or is it just your gaydar?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Apr 28, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> theres a few people on here who think ruth's going to win.
> i cant see it at all.
> i find her extremly irritating and i've noticed sugar's been wincing at her quite a bit too. i'm not even sure he can control her.
> she's also way too arrogant, constantly going on about being the apprentice.
> my money's on ansell or paul to win.



Yeah you might be right there, could be Paul. Not Ansell though, can't see that one.


----------



## BEARBOT (Apr 29, 2006)

well earlier on in this thread a poster said ruth had been "outed" by a tabloid..........


----------



## sparkling (May 1, 2006)

Just watched Syed on You've been fired and like the others he comes across as really likeable.

Did anyone else wonder if he is dyslexic and thats why he really struggled reading his own script for the ship video?

I know he came across as a big headed and stuff and made some monumental mistakes but I admired him for always having a go and putting his heart and soul into trying.


----------



## jæd (May 1, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Did anyone else wonder if he is dyslexic and thats why he really struggled reading his own script for the ship video?



Nope... If he was dyslexic can you see him hiding it from us...?


----------



## Skim (May 1, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Did anyone else wonder if he is dyslexic and thats why he really struggled reading his own script for the ship video?




Nah, I think it's just that some people aren't very good at sight-reading.


----------



## zoooo (May 1, 2006)

He was probably nervous. I'd be shitting myself reading something out live over an intercom.


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 1, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I know he came across as a big headed and stuff and made some monumental mistakes but I admired him for always having a go and putting his heart and soul into trying.



Oh I agree, I just found him dead irritating!!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 3, 2006)

Just over eight hours to go. I'm obsessed, but not even worried about it. Btw it IS two who are for the chop tonight, isn't it?

Btw, when interviewed in one of the tabloids, the Scottish woman (can't remember name) reckoned Syed is even more of a twat than he appears, but benefited from favourable editing. The mind boggles!


----------



## Nlogax (May 3, 2006)

Yep, two I believe.   The whole thing is about interviews.... wahhh


----------



## rennie (May 3, 2006)

that's what the ad last week said, yes.


----------



## brahaminda (May 3, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Just watched Syed on You've been fired and like the others he comes across as really likeable.
> 
> Did anyone else wonder if he is dyslexic and thats why he really struggled reading his own script for the ship video?
> 
> I know he came across as a big headed and stuff and made some monumental mistakes but I admired him for always having a go and putting his heart and soul into trying.




Nah, he's a fackin' chahncer, innit?


----------



## thefuse (May 3, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Just over eight hours to go. I'm obsessed, but not even worried about it.


me neither 
i caught a bit of 'my big fat obnoxious boss' this morning on 4.
its run along the same lines and i think its a spoof but i just couldnt watch
the americans (doing essentally the same thing) for more than about 5 minutes.


----------



## trashpony (May 3, 2006)

Ha!

Fuckwit number one has gone


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2006)

Well done the girls.......One question, where is Michelle's emotion......anyone seen it, she seems to have lost it.


----------



## trashpony (May 3, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Well done the girls.......One question, where is Michelle's emotion......anyone seen it, she seems to have lost it.



Neither of them seem to have any - perhaps they feel like Mrs T, to play on the same field as the boys, you need to remain unemotional


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Neither of them seem to have any - perhaps they feel like Mrs T, to play on the same field as the boys, you need to remain unemotional



Up until now I'd have agreed with you but Ruth got quite red in the face and was clearly bothered tonight...whereas Michelle was stoaic, not right I tell ya... There's unemotional but at least Mrs T had personality.............


----------



## Bomber (May 3, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Well done the girls.......One question, where is Michelle's emotion......anyone seen it, she seems to have lost it.



 She surprised me tonight!! Cool as a cucumber !! Definitely emerging as a classic dark horse !  Thought the badger lost it tonight, face like a smacked arse, thought she was a gonner tbh !

 Next week is going to be top drawer when the old crew return, including Jo


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 3, 2006)

Ansell for Prime Minister. He


----------



## zoooo (May 3, 2006)

*Loving* Ansell's gold shirt and tie combo on the aftershow.


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Ansell for Prime Minister. He




yeah.  I actually feel quite sad that the big cuddly carl cox lookeylikey has gone.

ruth was terrible this week.  liked her a couple of weeks ago but she was really irritating tonight.

they got Paul right though...  "I am a win/win situation"

cock.


----------



## madamv (May 3, 2006)

I think Michelle flickered when talking about her family with Sir Alan.  Raw spot.  From what has been said, she probably doesnt want to talk about her past.  I wouldnt have put her up there from the beginning, but her calmness and straight attitude have won me over.

Its a shame Ruth flushes, Syed a complete cock for bringing that up last week btw, but her flushes and 'bulldog chewing a wasp' features shouldnt detract from whether she has the goods for the job or not. 

Cant wait for next weeks, and the after show with Sir Alan

Loving Sir Alans sidekick though... cant remember his name


----------



## Wookey (May 3, 2006)

That Paul was just David Brent!! Glad he's gone , full o shit.

I like both the girls who are left. I'd like em both to win.


----------



## lemontop (May 3, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> She surprised me tonight!! Cool as a cucumber !! Definitely emerging as a classic dark horse !  Thought the badger lost it tonight, face like a smacked arse, thought she was a gonner tbh !
> 
> Next week is going to be top drawer when the old crew return, including Jo



Hooray for the old troops coming back! Let's hope crazy Jo is her usual self


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> That Paul was just David Brent!! Glad he's gone , full o shit.



Knew he reminded me of someone. What a tosser. I knew he'd fall apart as soon as he was in the boardroom, but he was absolutely awful in the interviews. The interviews almost gave the impression that Ruth was heading the same way but I feel she's still the favourite. Michelle is just too inhuman, I don't know what the fuck happened to her but she's not right, she gave good answers but it's like it's not her talking.

Shame for Ansell. I really felt from the interviews that he was by far the most natural. His weakness probably was the fact that by his own admission he was there to see how far he could go to prove something to himself rather than to actually get the job. The fact he's not been seen enough meant he had to leave it very late in the day to say otherwise.

Really undecided as to who I want to win now. I dislike both of them equally.  Ruth is too full of herself and Michelle seems completely not herself.

All the same, looks like the last show will be quality.


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2006)

What about Paul ''really hating Big Issue sellers because they're not very good at selling the magazine to people"?

What a fucking twat...


----------



## zoooo (May 4, 2006)

I know!
He's such an immature arse.

Glad to know they all had rubbish CVs too. Possibly even worse than mine. At least mine doesn't have the word 'bullshit' in it. What a twat.


----------



## roxyfoxy (May 4, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah.  I actually feel quite sad that the big cuddly carl cox lookeylikey has gone.
> 
> ruth was terrible this week.  liked her a couple of weeks ago but she was really irritating tonight.
> 
> ...



I actually feel quite sad that the big cuddly carl cox lookeylikey has gone.

I was thinking that


----------



## Skim (May 4, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> What about Paul ''really hating Big Issue sellers because they're not very good at selling the magazine to people"?
> 
> What a fucking twat...




Of all the things in the world to get angry about, Big Issue sellers...? Yep, what a twat. I thought at the beginning of the series that he had a chance of winning, but he proved himself to be an utter cock. I loved watching the interviewers tear him apart  When it came to the end and they were giving thier appraisals, no one had a good word to say about him. "Headhunter" my arse – he wasn't much better than some Office Angels worker trying to flog a temping job.

Shame Ansell had to go... I thought it was going to be a Ruth/Ansell final. As for Ruth, I've really liked her so far, but she didn't come across so well in the interviews, she was a bit belligerent. Still, when you're faced with those nightmare interviewers, who wouldn't be a bit defensive?

I thought Michelle had been lucky so far, but she interviewed really well and I saw a new side to her. I don't know if Sugar would fire her, though – she's certainly self-made but a big girly for him. But who knows?


----------



## sparkling (May 4, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Michelle is just too inhuman, I don't know what the fuck happened to her but she's not right, she gave good answers but it's like it's not her talking.




Michelle strikes me as someone who is just in control just too much.  After hearing a snippet of her background tonight and seeing the way she reacted to some questions from Sir A I think the control is there to keep everything inside.  She possibly fears the chaos that letting go of all that control might bring her.  I think she is one of these people who rarely cry but when they do they just can't stop. 

I can't help wishing she wins tonight but thats only because Ruth's naked aggression pisses me off.


----------



## thefuse (May 4, 2006)

I've never liked Ruth and i definitely wouldnt employ her.
Michelle came across really well though as did Ansell. 
It was nice that Alan's sidekick stuck up for him so much in the aftershow.
I think they got it right about Michelle seducing everyone.
She could seduce me anytime.


----------



## Skim (May 4, 2006)

I'm still none the wiser about Michelle's past. Why was Sugar asking all those questons about her family in the interview, asking if her brothers were proud of her?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 4, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> That Paul was just David Brent!! Glad he's gone , full o shit.



Absolutely! All the stuff about "the cake" and "I can relate to people on many different levels" (or similar bollocks). Also, someone who includes the word "bullshit" in their CV, and who lists Big Issue sellers as his prime hate is, IMO, an inveterate twat deserving of nothing but contempt. Interestingly enough, you could easily tell from his body language in the boardroom that he knew he was for the chop. 

Was always disdainful until last night of Michelle. But, on that episode alone, I would put her down as solid favourite.


----------



## lostexpectation (May 4, 2006)

I think Sugar was unfair to say Ruth laid the blame on Syed too much, this is Syed were taking about, I think Paul might be more souless then Syed though now...

This whole thing with Michelle is strange who has caused more arguements in the group her or Ruth, she has, I don't think she been that great in the tasks. Although I see what yerman menat when she came in and length forward on the desk.

Death of a parent?, working three jobs to take care of your kid siblings?? obviously trumps simply having lived in the east end.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 4, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> What about Paul ''really hating Big Issue sellers because they're not very good at selling the magazine to people"?
> 
> What a fucking twat...



And then there's the fact, which came out on "You're fired", that he didn't seem to feel the need either to make his CV accurate or to research Amstrad/Viglen coz he only had three weeks to "sort the missus out". 

When I see "business minds" like this I wonder how come I didn't become a millionaire around the same time I gave up my paper round.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 4, 2006)

Another thing that amused me in the boardroom interviews is the way several contestants seem to harbour the illusion the winner will be working side-by-side with Sugar as some sort of indispensible right hand man (or, actually now, woman).


----------



## BEARBOT (May 4, 2006)

we all found out lots about michele last night whereas before she was very much in the background...knowing she is a self made woman who has come from a rough background with family problems made her stand out a lot more for me...how does someone only 25 end up making £100,000 was a consultant 
what drive she has and she doesnt alienate people like ruth sometimes can..

i dont mix with "business types" at all but i had the prejudice that that sort of success at that age was for public school boys in the city of london ONLY...i dont admire ambition especially but well done to her to suceed in a what is still a VERY male world 

paul(aka david brent) is horrible and i hated him from the moment he slagged off people who like to sit in cafes and read..what a philistine! he showed his profound lack of humanity in the interviews as well with the comments on big issue sellers

i was sorry to see ansell go,such a charming relaxed person...a sea of calm in an ocean of madness


----------



## lunatrick (May 4, 2006)

one of the best episodes yet i thought - definately the most revealing....whilst hiding behind the shiny suits and the tasks you could be forgiven for thinking that you had some quality candidates here.......
I think this week revealed how weak most of them really are, and I'm kind of suprised these were the best the organisers could find really.

Paul just came across as the biggest twat ever......Headhunter? Head up his arse more like. He can't even write his own CV without insulting people and swearing, just laughable......back to lugging large green bags of tat to sell around offices for him!

Shame about Ansell - personally I would have swapped him for Ruth.......however I guess Ruth may deliver more results when it came down to it.

All of which just made me think - If you really wanted a six figure sum salary you'd be out there doing it - not trying to blag it onto this show.......


----------



## Juice Terry (May 4, 2006)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> All of which just made me think - If you really wanted a six figure sum salary you'd be out there doing it - not trying to blag it onto this show.......


Exactly, maybe in the first series you had some fairly serious candidates but the show has now grown beyond its original purpose and I feel the contestants are more interested in making a career in media/entertainment than actullay working for Sugar. Witness what has happened to Paul and Syra form last year. It'll end up like Big brother, in fact how long before an Apprentice failure ends up on Celeb BB.

Sugar made his first error of judgement last night, Ansell over Ruth anyday.

Funniest moment, Paul to interviewer, "I can get on with anyone!"
Interviewer to Paul "You're not getting on with me"


----------



## aqua (May 4, 2006)

Right thats it I'm backing the Hull girl to win  

she was brill last night

I cheered when Paul got booted  and I actually thought it would have been Ruth to go too last night, I liked Ansell


----------



## thefuse (May 4, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> Right thats it I'm backing the Hull girl to win
> 
> she was brill last night
> 
> I cheered when Paul got booted  and I actually thought it would have been Ruth to go too last night, I liked Ansell


what you said


----------



## isvicthere? (May 4, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I cheered when Paul got booted



Me too! And, still, I don't even feel bad about it.


----------



## aqua (May 4, 2006)

no I didn't feel bad either, he annoyed me more than syed did and thats saying something


----------



## BEARBOT (May 4, 2006)

paul was soooooooo slimey ....and UNLIKE syed he is MOST untasty good riddance to bad rubbish i say!


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2006)

More good stuff on Ansell here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/4968966.stm

What a thoroughly nice man!


----------



## JKKne (May 4, 2006)

I think Sugar's already picked Michelle as the winner.

Anyway, my moment of the week



> *Sir Alan* = A little birdie told me you brought an empty suitcase to the boardroom over the past few weeks
> *Paul* = Yes Sir Alan, because if I lost those type of tasks, I didn't deserve to have any clothes


----------



## Bomber (May 4, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> I think Sugar's already picked Michelle as the winner.



 Agreed ! The winner of the first series was very much the quiet, professional type to if I remember correctly.  Ruth just got to flustered last night and her aggresive exterior probably hides a very different person on the inside !


----------



## Ranu (May 4, 2006)

Ruth's a bloody nightmare, can you imagine working with / for her?

Michelle all the way for me (though it should have been Ansell).


----------



## Skim (May 4, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Funniest moment, Paul to interviewer, "I can get on with anyone!"
> Interviewer to Paul "You're not getting on with me"



Television gold


----------



## lostexpectation (May 4, 2006)

the only emotion Michelle has shown is being arguementative


Its hard trying to imagine Ansell in his svelte? football playing days 

ah here he is http://www.millwall-history.co.uk/squad_shots2.htm


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Ruth's a bloody nightmare, can you imagine working with / for her?
> 
> Michelle all the way for me (though it should have been Ansell).



yeah, exactly!   would you like to work for ruth?  no.  would you like to work for ansell?  yes.

sugar made the wrong choice.


----------



## JKKne (May 4, 2006)

Sugar was fawning over Michelle, so was his estate agent prick of a mate interviewer

She's self made, a bit like him, doesn't take crap, like him

I think now, the final is there for Michelle to lose, as opposed Ruth to win

Ansell, probably went, on the basis that Nick and Magaret didn't back him as much


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2006)

Next week looks very interesting for more reasons than one, what with the other candidates returning to help either finalist win her task.

You thought you'd seen the last of Syed... think again


----------



## Epico (May 4, 2006)

I was quite pleased for Ansell, even though he got fired - he wasn't ripped apart  by Sir Alan in the process, infact he was complimented, and he left the boardroom with his pride and his reputation intact. None of the other eleven could say that.

The Badger isn't looking as confident now, although I'd still like her to win - I reckon its going to be Michelle.

It was magical to see those three bloke trash Paul - what a dickhead


----------



## sparkling (May 4, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> It was magical to see those three bloke trash Paul - what a dickhead



Maybe its the Mum in me but I didn't enjoy seeing the older men belittling Paul.  I mean whats that all about really?  Commenting on his current earnings and then saying he is just a peugoet salesman and they will be wearing the better suit.  If smiliar had been said about a woman we would all have been up in arms.  

Paul performed well in most of the tasks and yes he has the arrogance of youth but he is keen to learn and participate.  He was out performed in the interveiws they didn't need to be so personally nasty.


----------



## aqua (May 4, 2006)

sparkling - do you always feel the need to try and protect the ones everyone else thinks are wankers?


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 4, 2006)

I'm still with Ruth to win. Anyone else?


----------



## sparkling (May 4, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> sparkling - do you always feel the need to try and protect the ones everyone else thinks are wankers?




   I just see them as misguided thats all.    I also don't think that belittling them will make them change if anything their behaviour will get worse as they have to overcompensate for their deflated self esteem.

I suppose any of them could have been one of my sons and I know they do stupid things but I still wouldn't want people to be horrible to them...


----------



## aqua (May 4, 2006)

ok I've been chatting to my Dad who said (and this is reliant on Hulls paper) that Michelles sister was found dead at a the bottom of a block of flats and its never been found out whether she jumped or was pushed - I can remember the story actually  twas horrid

thats why the edit showed Sir Alan asking about her brothers rather than siblings

not sure how long ago now, maybe a couple of years

when I find any links I'll provide them


----------



## muser (May 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Maybe its the Mum in me but I didn't enjoy seeing the older men belittling Paul.  I mean whats that all about really?  Commenting on his current earnings and then saying he is just a peugoet salesman and they will be wearing the better suit.  If smiliar had been said about a woman we would all have been up in arms.
> 
> Paul performed well in most of the tasks and yes he has the arrogance of youth but he is keen to learn and participate.  He was out performed in the interveiws they didn't need to be so personally nasty.



I thought the same.


----------



## muser (May 5, 2006)

For all his faults I thought Paul should have stayed. He f**ked up the interview, but who came out of it smelling of roses. I did tip paul so maybe I have a biase towards him, but I don't in any way shape of form like him.
I think Ansell and Paul should have stayed, although I know michelle will win it.
Ruth does not stand a chance, as someone remarked SAS has already made up his mind.


----------



## beeboo (May 5, 2006)

Bit behind, just caught up with this last night.  What a corker! 

I thought we got quite a lot of insight into their characters last night.  Particularly about their backgrounds and why they wanted to get on the show.

Paul really went down in my estimation.  I didn't realise he was so young - I had him pegged as early 30's, and somehow that makes his cockiness seem worse.  

Ansell came out of it brilliantly I think - he is going to be very employable I think, he was the one person who didn't really show a major weakness.

I've been right behind The Badger all the way through but I thought she came off the worst.  The stuff about people leaving the company when they found out she was going to be the boss - yeah I can see that! 

Michelle - still no personality to speak of, but her background was interesting and made me respect her more.


I know the interviews were designed to be tough but I thought some of the things they picked up on were a bit out of order - especially the stuff from the applications forms.  Surely it is a bit like applying to be on Big Brother - out of 10,000 applicants you're going to say something a bit controversial to make yourself stand out.  

Top episode tho' - can't wait for next week!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> ok I've been chatting to my Dad who said (and this is reliant on Hulls paper) that Michelles sister was found dead at a the bottom of a block of flats and its never been found out whether she jumped or was pushed - I can remember the story actually  twas horrid
> 
> thats why the edit showed Sir Alan asking about her brothers rather than siblings



1) Does the vendor still sell it in the city centre, by loudly compressing "Daily Mail" into a single, utterly incomprehesible syllable (a fond memory from my student days)?

2) Brothers ARE siblings  (*goes off to get anorak*)


----------



## Juice Terry (May 5, 2006)

Do you think next week when they have all of them back they'll pick the two teams school playground style, with Ruth and Michelle picking team mates one by one.

I'm cringing already at the thought of Jo's face as she's ignored and is the last one picked


----------



## aqua (May 5, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> 1) Does the vendor still sell it in the city centre, by loudly compressing "Daily Mail" into a single, utterly incomprehesible syllable (a fond memory from my student days)?


 but of course 



> 2) Brothers ARE siblings  (*goes off to get anorak*)


 I meant, you sarcy git , that he didn't referred to sister which siblings does, but focused on brothers only


----------



## happie chappie (May 5, 2006)

Fuckity fuckity fuck!! Sat down last night with what I thought was a recording of Wednesday's episode, not knowing who had been fired, and looking foward to seeing the last four battle it out. 

Unfortunately, I'd managed to record some bollocks on Channel 5 by mistake. Anyone know if the episode is repeated anywhere?

Happie Chappie


----------



## jæd (May 5, 2006)

happie chappie said:
			
		

> Fuckity fuckity fuck!! Sat down last night with what I thought was a recording of Wednesday's episode, not knowing who had been fired, and looking foward to seeing the last four battle it out.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'd managed to record some bollocks on Channel 5 by mistake. Anyone know if the episode is repeated anywhere?
> 
> Happie Chappie



Its available from the Channel 4 website...


----------



## aqua (May 5, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Its available from the Channel 4 website...


not since its on BBC2 its not 

go to bbc.co.uk, find the link to the apprentice and waste an hour of your boss's time


----------



## jæd (May 5, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> not since its on BBC2 its not
> 
> go to bbc.co.uk, find the link to the apprentice and waste an hour of your boss's time



Doh...! See how easy it is for potential captains of industry to make mistakes...! I bet thats what happened to Sayed... One little slip like that and you're toast...


----------



## lemontop (May 5, 2006)

happie chappie said:
			
		

> Fuckity fuckity fuck!! Sat down last night with what I thought was a recording of Wednesday's episode, not knowing who had been fired, and looking foward to seeing the last four battle it out.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'd managed to record some bollocks on Channel 5 by mistake. Anyone know if the episode is repeated anywhere?
> 
> Happie Chappie



It's def repeated during the week. Have a feeling it's about 7pm on a Tues but would double check.


----------



## happie chappie (May 5, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> It's def repeated during the week. Have a feeling it's about 7pm on a Tues but would double check.



Oh thank you, thank you thank you!!

Happie Chappie


----------



## sparkling (May 5, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> not since its on BBC2 its not
> 
> go to bbc.co.uk, find the link to the apprentice and waste an hour of your boss's time




and then you can watch the 'You've been fired' show and see Ansell and Paul's double act.... Ansell still comes out head and shoulders over everyone else..but Paul is not so bad either...


----------



## beeboo (May 5, 2006)

I'd like Ansell and Tuan to come work in my office, they were the nicest people by far.  

Tuan was a bit ineffectual but essentially sound.  Ansell both sound and kicked a bit of ass too.  What a man!


----------



## Azrael (May 5, 2006)

Gutted that Ansell went. He had by far the best people and business skills of the remaining four. Deserved to win for the shirt he wore on _You're Fired!_ alone. 

Paul as well. He was full o' shite in the interviews but handled himself well in the tasks, & showed a knack for tapping a market with that dance competition the other week.  

Ruth's style's wearing very thin, and she's got about as much honesty as a _Star_ headline, but fair enough she made the final, she has made some bloody impressive sales.

But Michelle? What the fuck?! Her performance has been an ocean of mediocrity with islands of gross incompetence. The one time she led a task she spent over half the day on the piss in a VIP room, flogged one £30 T-shirt, and would have stayed there if Paul hadn't dragged her arse back to the shop floor. 

Can't believe people are giving her credit for that cringemaking "dug my way out workhouse with my gruel spoon" performance. Raising it is completely unprofessional, nothing but a blatent attempt to manipulate Sugar's soft spot for hark luck cases. And it worked, more fool him. 

If she wins the series has no credibility left.


----------



## ChrisC (May 5, 2006)

Michelle should win, because she's fit.


----------



## beeboo (May 5, 2006)

Azrael said:
			
		

> But Michelle? What the fuck?! Her performance has been an ocean of mediocrity with islands of gross incompetence. The one time she led a task she spent over half the day on the piss in a VIP room, flogged one £30 T-shirt, and would have stayed there if Paul hadn't dragged her arse back to the shop floor.



oh yeah, forgot about that!  Dammit, she had me suckered with her hard-luck story 





			
				Azrael said:
			
		

> If she wins the series has no credibility left.



LOL, what credibility?!


----------



## ICB (May 5, 2006)

Azrael said:
			
		

> But Michelle? What the fuck?! Her performance has been an ocean of mediocrity with islands of gross incompetence. The one time she led a task she spent over half the day on the piss in a VIP room, flogged one £30 T-shirt, and would have stayed there if Paul hadn't dragged her arse back to the shop floor.



Poor girl made good bedazzled by a bit of the high life maybe?  IMO she's played a fairly shrewd game and has more smarts than most if not all of an admittedly very shoddy crew.  She's got calm and coherent under fire in a way that none of the others had (Ansell was close but not smart enough).

She's odds on for the win and I picked it from the last 4 while Shmu was giving it the "no way jose, it's badge or Paul" lyrics

Hah!  

(can't believe I've got drawn into this shite  )


----------



## Azrael (May 5, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> Poor girl made good bedazzled by a bit of the high life maybe?  IMO she's played a fairly shrewd game and has more smarts than most if not all of an admittedly very shoddy crew.  She's got calm and coherent under fire in a way that none of the others had (Ansell was close but not smart enough).
> 
> She's odds on for the win and I picked it from the last 4 while Shmu was giving it the "no way jose, it's badge or Paul" lyrics
> 
> Hah!


Calm & coherent? The few times I remember the forgettable bint it's because she was screaming her head off.  

Give it to hand it to you, she was playing a clever game, but that's meant to combine with some actual ability somewhere along the line. 

Ah well, not going to shed a tear if she helps Sugar's company go tits up. 


> (can't believe I've got drawn into this shite  )


Aw go on, go on, go on  It's got drama, soap, and some bloody lovely aerial shots of London.


----------



## Azrael (May 5, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> oh yeah, forgot about that!  Dammit, she had me suckered with her hard-luck story


See, insidious ain't it. 


> LOL, what credibility?!


Erm, good point.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2006)

am i the only one who can't bear michelle, and developed that feeling further after this week's show.  She hasn't been very good in the tasks, and i don't trust her.


----------



## thefuse (May 5, 2006)

i'd give her one  







but that's not what this is about is it


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> am i the only one who can't bear michelle, and developed that feeling further after this week's show.  She hasn't been very good in the tasks, and i don't trust her.



No you are most certainly not alone there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2006)

Something doesn't feel right with Michelle for me.

The Badge is on the up and up though and I want her to win (it's the tongue - she's a wonder with that tongue  )


----------



## jæd (May 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> am i the only one who can't bear michelle, and developed that feeling further after this week's show.  She hasn't been very good in the tasks, and i don't trust her.



Finally got around to watching week 11... And... God, is Michelle *dull*...


----------



## Part 2 (May 9, 2006)

Something to kill the time before tomorrows big finale.

http://www.blogjam.com/2006/03/23/the-apprentice/#comments

Blogjam rocks (my smilies don't work on works PC?)


----------



## ICB (May 10, 2006)

Azrael said:
			
		

> Calm & coherent? The few times I remember the forgettable bint it's because she was screaming her head off.




"the idea seems a bit random but we can talk about it later"

one of the best responses given throughout the whole show.  The only time I've seen her kick off is when one of the others was being a serious twat and she usually came off better, e.g. the ruck with Paul early on.  She never got riled when AS was goading them in the board room.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think she's particularly impressive or gifted, I wouldn't trust her and I don't think she's particularly attractive, I just think she's very driven and ambitious and probably the least risky choice if he actually wants the apprentice to do any proper work (which of course he doesn't).


----------



## Bomber (May 10, 2006)

Let Battle commence !!


----------



## muser (May 10, 2006)

when is the finale?


----------



## aqua (May 10, 2006)

at 9pm tonight


----------



## spanglechick (May 10, 2006)

oh god - i know what i really, really hate about michelle.

she has a fucking rising inflection.

every sentence goes up at the end?
like it's a question?

aaaarrrrrrrgggggggh!


----------



## Louloubelle (May 10, 2006)

I like Michelle and Ruth 

I rekon Sir Alan is in love with Michelle.  Seriously.


----------



## thefuse (May 10, 2006)

I'm well happy for Michelle. She played the game well and won.
I reckon sugar fancying her definitely played a part in her winning though. 
I definitely wouldnt have been able to cope with Ruth's arrogance if she'd 
won anyway.


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I like Michelle and Ruth
> 
> I rekon Sir Alan is in love with Michelle.  Seriously.



nail meet head! 
i agree loulou
and he seemed to be regretting it in the 'you're hired' prog


----------



## madamv (May 10, 2006)

Well, both the girls looked lovely for the finale show.  Michelle seemed to still be cagey about her family and Ruth had obviously got some make up advice, shame about the frock though.

It was funny seeing Sir Alan grinning.  I didnt notice how sausage-like his fingers were before tonight.

Anyone here sending their CV for next years show?


----------



## lostexpectation (May 10, 2006)

bloody hell michelle???

Ruth lost that, michelle didn't win, I wish we say what alan saw cos they didn't show it on TV

youth won out? what age is ruth? I think we can see why she lost it in her final pitch when she said I know how to do all these things and Ill run one of your companies, she went totally overboard there, she already done senior management she wasn't an 'apprentice' and she told SIR Alan that just to remind him.

and Sir Alan's in lurve


----------



## lighterthief (May 10, 2006)

Poor decision.  Ruth was easily the winner.


----------



## thefuse (May 11, 2006)

madamv said:
			
		

> Anyone here sending their CV for next years show?


they'd laugh me out of the place.
Long term dope smoker who's spent several years unemployed, 
interspersed with a few years on the sick,
all mixed in with a few years as a semi skilled labourer.
it could make entertaining telly but i wouldnt put myself through it.


----------



## siarc (May 11, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I like Michelle and Ruth
> 
> I rekon Sir Alan is in love with Michelle.  Seriously.



there's definitely some shiksa fetishising in there somewhere


----------



## lighterthief (May 11, 2006)

The gossip in Mrs Lighterthief's office is that Michelle and Syed are an item.  Say it ain't so!


----------



## spanglechick (May 11, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> The gossip in Mrs Lighterthief's office is that Michelle and Syed are an item.  Say it ain't so!


tis so.  and old news.  it's why she chose him to be on her disasterous team.


----------



## sparkling (May 11, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> The gossip in Mrs Lighterthief's office is that Michelle and Syed are an item.  Say it ain't so!




Did anyone see the little kiss?  ahhh I am just glad that his underlying lovelyliness was finally recognised by someone other than just me.  

I don't know whether Sir A is in love or not but you could see by the way his face just lit up and he actually smiled <which did look very strange> when Michelle was talking.  I rather like to think he sees her more as a daughter he wants to help than anything else.

A great series ...and I'll miss it...suppose I might watch the American one but it won't be the same. <sulk mode>


----------



## Skim (May 11, 2006)

I'd been hoping Ruth would win, but kind of warmed to Michelle in the end. She was a lot less flustered under pressure and held it together pretty well. Mind you, sending Syed out on the strets to sell tickets was a huge disaster. I won't stop and talk to anyone in the street, no one in the City on a busy day would want to come to an "exclusive" event flogged on the pavement by a couple of wide-boys like Syed and Paul.

Apparently, both women have been working for Sugar since The Apprentice ended... so everyone's a winner.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/4753487.stm


----------



## isvicthere? (May 11, 2006)

lostexpectation said:
			
		

> youth won out? what age is ruth? I think we can see why she lost it in her



Not really. Michelle is 25 and Ruth is 27.


----------



## abstract1 (May 11, 2006)

I think Sir Alan's next product should be a nodding Jo that he could put on the dash of his Roller!


----------



## muser (May 11, 2006)

I think it was a great show. I would have liked to see Alexis back and ben and maybe a few others. It was a bit of the usual suspects for me. Tuan played a role in selling some of the tickets and went into 'coporate mode', when one of the girls he is talking to says I only got 100, he said 'I can't do that, lets talk numbers'. Almost piss myself.


----------



## aqua (May 11, 2006)

The girl from Hull won 

YAY 



aqua
a proud hull-y


----------



## isvicthere? (May 11, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> The girl from Hull won
> 
> YAY
> 
> ...



Two words:-

John.......... Prescott


----------



## sorrell (May 11, 2006)

I'm really glad Michelle won, she's strong and has got guts and I liked her dead-pan honest bluntness. 

Ansell was my favourite though.


----------



## aqua (May 11, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Two words:-
> 
> John.......... Prescott



you know you like the city too so don't use him against me


----------



## isvicthere? (May 11, 2006)

Actually, I predicted Michelle would win, but would myself have chosen Ruth. 

Fair play to Michelle though for not wearing her tough background on her sleeve (and every other part of her apparel) like Syed "I'm from the East End and Bangladesh, and I've worked my way up, me" Ahmed.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 11, 2006)

I just want to say that I cound't bear ever working with Syed.  I really dislike him and he seems to thrive on attacking and sabotaging other people.

If I had a 'deram team' of colleagues I'd choose Ruth, Ansell, Michelle and Tuan.    

I think Ansell and Tuan are both really nice people who would be a pleasure to work with.


----------



## butterfly child (May 11, 2006)

I'm sure Alan Sugar didn't get where he is by employing attractive bits of skirt!

I liked Michelle, I reckon he was put off by Ruth being too over-confident when he asked her why she should win.

I was watching it last night with my friend, Dawn. And my husband said "we came here to watch Alan Sugar, not listen to two armchair pundits". Cheeky bastard!


----------



## beeboo (May 11, 2006)

AAARGH!

Forgot to set the box for this last night, then tried and failed to watch it on the BBC website when I got home.

Resisted the temptation to read the thread.

Then saw Michelle's face plastered all over the papers this morning.



There goes my evening of edge-of-seat entertainment


----------



## girasol (May 11, 2006)

The best woman won, for sure!

Despite my reservations against the show, I ended up watching it (nothing much happening on Weds nights), laughing my head off at how stupid people can be, and I was quite pleased that the most astute and understated person won.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Actually, I predicted Michelle would win, but would myself have chosen Ruth.


Imagine having that bossy, ego-driven, bolshy "I'm a winner" mush facing you every morning at work. 

No thanks!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 11, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Imagine having that bossy, ego-driven, bolshy "I'm a winner" mush facing you every morning at work.
> 
> No thanks!



I would have chosen her. I wouldn't have chosen to work WITH her!


----------



## Louloubelle (May 11, 2006)

I don't think Ruth was remotely bossy and she worked really well as a team with just about everyone


----------



## jæd (May 11, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I don't think Ruth was remotely bossy and she worked really well as a team with just about everyone



She should be a presenter... In the programme afterwards she came out with much more personality then Michelle ever could....


----------



## Part 2 (May 11, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I don't think Ruth was remotely bossy and she worked really well as a team with just about everyone



It was interesting how that was the percetion, yet in last weeks interviews she chose to tell them about how people had left teams when they found out she would be the manager.

I warmed to Michelle a little last night, well she did look pretty hot on the aftershow thing. I don't know if I could tolerate her affected tone for too long but I'd expect there are loads like that in that line of work.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 11, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> A great series ...and I'll miss it...suppose I might watch the American one but it won't be the same. <sulk mode>



isn't it Martha Stewart doing the US one this time around?


----------



## lostexpectation (May 11, 2006)

apparently Michelle will be heading up a section to dispose of companies old computers etc...

glamorous!


----------



## roxyfoxy (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to watch last nights show i missed it ?


----------



## El Sueno (May 11, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Imagine having that bossy, ego-driven, bolshy "I'm a winner" mush facing you every morning at work.
> 
> No thanks!



_Without a doubt._  

I can't stand the way she keeps going into her cliche patter, as if her brain's scrambling to think up the next piece of bullshit information.


----------



## tarannau (May 11, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> It was interesting how that was the percetion, yet in last weeks interviews she chose to tell them about how people had left teams when they found out she would be the manager.
> 
> I warmed to Michelle a little last night, well she did look pretty hot on the aftershow thing. I don't know if I could tolerate her affected tone for too long but I'd expect there are loads like that in that line of work.




Ruth would be tough to work with. She reminds me hugely of someone I used to work with - arrogant, overbearing, prone to claiming the achievements of others as her own. Whilst ingratiating herself with the boss she would be likely to feck off loads of people in the organisation. I suspect that's why the were so many inconsistencies in her cv.

There were some candid comments from various bosses in the media today. The chair of M&C Saatchi, amongst others, suggested that they'd never employ the badger, simply because they'd have no staff left in the longer term. I'd agree with that.


----------



## beeboo (May 11, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Ruth would be tough to work with. She reminds me hugely of someone I used to work with - arrogant, overbearing, prone to claiming the achievements of others as her own. Whilst ingratiating herself with the boss she would be likely to feck off loads of people in the organisation. I suspect that's why the were so many inconsistencies in her cv.
> 
> There were some candid comments from various bosses in the media today. The chair of M&C Saatchi, amongst others, suggested that they'd never employ the badger, simply because they'd have no staff left in the longer term. I'd agree with that.



That really came across in the interviews last week - suggested that she wasn't happy at her job, because everyone hated her, that people had resigned when they heard she was going to be their manager, etc.  She may get results but the is a limit to what price you pay to get them - and as per Saatchi comment above, pissing off all your staff isn't good business sense.


----------



## pk (May 11, 2006)

Not been watching it, but she's a nice looking lass...


----------



## lemontop (May 11, 2006)

I'm glad Michelle won. Accidently found out she'd won before I saw the show on a certain thread here.  
I was supporting the Badger but last week's show really put me off her and I agree that she'd be a nightmare to work with. I was cringing at times at her speech in the boardroom that had clearly been over rehearsed! 
I'm totally amazed that either team managed to sell tickets on the street. Who in their right mind would hand over £50 to a dodgy salesman in the city? Money to burn. Still a very enjoyable series.


----------



## Bomber (May 11, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> I'm glad Michelle won. Accidently found out she'd won before I saw the show on a certain thread here.
> I was supporting the Badger but last week's show really put me off her and I agree that she'd be a nightmare to work with. I was cringing at times at her speech in the boardroom that had clearly been over rehearsed!
> I'm totally amazed that either team managed to sell tickets on the street. Who in their right mind would hand over £50 to a dodgy salesman in the city? Money to burn. Still a very enjoyable series.



 I might hand fifty-quid over to Sharon   ........ anyway roll on next years series, it has been class !!


----------



## Utopia (May 11, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Who in their right mind would hand over £50 to a dodgy salesman in the city? Money to burn. Still a very enjoyable series.



All the TV cameras probably helped!  

Michelles cute, bet shes proper DUUUUUUUUrty!


----------



## beeboo (May 11, 2006)

Appearances-wise I'm not seeing the appeal of Michelle at all. She's got attractive features I guess but she seems to add up to less than the sum of her parts, or something? 

Really bland-pretty if you ask me.

(yeah I'm probably just jealous)


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 11, 2006)

thank god i dont have to hear anymore about this pile of shite.


----------



## tommers (May 11, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> thank god i dont have to hear anymore about this pile of shite.



yeah!  heaven forbid you'd prolong the agony by um... posting on a thread about it.


----------



## pk (May 12, 2006)

Utopia said:
			
		

> Michelles cute, bet shes proper DUUUUUUUUrty!



She just looks the type doesn't she?

Most girls from Hull are... which is a good thing IMO...


----------



## aqua (May 12, 2006)

and what are you trying to say mister


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 12, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah!  heaven forbid you'd prolong the agony by um... posting on a thread about it.



Sorry, didnt realise not liking something meant I couldnt give my opinion of it.........
as you were


----------



## pk (May 12, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> and what are you trying to say mister



In a nutshell?

You're all filthy and you love it.


----------



## Skim (May 13, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> She just looks the type doesn't she?
> 
> Most girls from Hull are... which is a good thing IMO...




It's a shame about the blokes, though.


----------



## pk (May 13, 2006)

Don't know any blokes from Hull.

Haven't been there for ten years!


----------



## pk (May 13, 2006)

Don't know any blokes from Hull.

Haven't been there for ten years!

Though Prescott has revealed himself to have been a bit of a goer lately...


----------

